# Cycle Buddies wanted! CD 1 Feb 6! No matter what CD you are on!



## Conswayla M

Well damn :witch: paid me a lovely visit today, after a long morning with a :bfn: hpt. I am planning a very casual month of ttc. Come join no matter what CD you are on!!

:hug:


----------



## cazd

Hiya - I'm CD28 - Can I join?!!!!!
:rofl:

No... seriously - save me a place I'll be with you tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## jaccib

Can I join you??? CD5 today.....going to try using OPK's this time....average cycle 27 days after m/c in August...No idea when I OV so thought better give myself a better chance as at 42 this is starting to get a little worrying!! 
I already have an 11 year old..her father died 2 years ago....and my new partner has two boy's one 11 and one 7.

Jacci.xx


----------



## cazd

Hiy guys!

Told you..... :witch: arrived today so I'll set up camp here and hope we have some more joy next time.

Jaccib - nice to meet you. Do your children know you're trying again? Any idea how they'll take it? So nice that they're old enough to know what's happening and really get involved...

We're trying for baby #1 and after an hours crying this evening I'm starting to get used to the idea of another cycle. OH is being lovely and totally supportive. And this glass of wine is going down well. I had a glass when AF started last time - its turning into a monthly treat!


----------



## Welly

Hi *pops head around door*

Can I join you? CD3 for me today. Gutted the witch got me again,but trying to be optimistic for this cycle.

I have 30-31 day cycles (with the odd irregular cycle thrown in). I have an 11 day luteal phase, I ov really late in my cycle (CD19/20).

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

I'm in, I'm in. CD6 today. :witch: has buggered off and I'm ready to go for cycle 10.


----------



## claire99991

well just want to say ill be joning you on saterday when the :witch: arrives be a bit later than you guys hope its ok thou :) xx


----------



## SonnyEm

Hi, newbie to this site and new start to a cycle!
I'm ttc no.2, my cycles are around 32 days long, ov around cd20 with a 11 day LP. Currently cd4 so the wait to get to the 2ww begins!


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> well just want to say ill be joning you on saterday when the :witch: arrives be a bit later than you guys hope its ok thou :) xx


Dammit - That :witch: had better stay away from you :gun::gun:


----------



## cazd

And Hi to everyone else.

Welly - 2 years in and still going.... Lets hope this threads lucky for you!


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome everyone!! I am CD 4 today. I just want the :witch: away for Valentines day!!


----------



## quail

hi im on cd5 but i am only having 20-24 day cycles since having my last baby 7 months ago think i might be ovulating soon though as ive been using the ferning microscope and i had a bt of ferning today so think i might be o in next few days.good luck everyonex


----------



## Conswayla M

Hi Quail, wow you have 9 children? Thats great, you must be a pro at ttc!!


----------



## 3 girlies

hi is there room for another one here???!!! im on cd 17, i had an almost positive opk yesterday but it was my last one so couldnt check to see if it got darker :dohh: still pounced on dh just incase!!!
i usually have really long cycles so hoping for a shorter one this month.


----------



## quail

hi consawyla m im not a pro at all most of them came along without me needing to think about it to much ,this is one ofthe rarer times that we are activley ttc .i am using the ferning method at the moment .i know nothing about bbt but would love to learn more about this.i do feel a bit aukward sometimes on here as i have a lot of children and some ladies dont even have one but it dosent matter hw many you have they are all wanted,anyway good luck and fxd for our:bfp:this month:dust:


----------



## Conswayla M

Of course 2 girlies!! Welcome.

Thats when they say it happens Quail, when you are not trying. My first was conceived in 2 months and we weren't trying, just forgot about the b/c for those 2 months and there he was 9 months later!! This time it has taken a lot longer....and still nothing. Good luck to you all, :bfp: this month!


----------



## berrukins

Hello everyone, do count me in! I'm on CD2 today ... had dreamt I could have given DH a nice Valentine's Day present if I did get preggers last cycle, but guess not! Looking forward! 

I'm on a 30-32 day cycle, came off the pill last Aug & am hoping my fertility is really fully functioning back to normal! 

Babydust to everyone who's TTC'ing!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hi Berrukins!

Well this is the easy part.....waiting for Af to go away, and then on to O.....and let the stress sbegin!!


----------



## cazd

Hiya! Just suggested to OH that we go to the Drs and get tested but he won't have any of it - I said we could pretend we've been trying for ages and everything.
Boo


----------



## Conswayla M

Men get freaked out about that stuff, they don't want to think that anything is wrong with them....espcially in that area. Tell him it will eliminate months and months of stress that way, you wont have to worry about anything being wrong if it isn't happening right away.


----------



## cazd

He's vetoed the idea 'till cycle 7. But I'm pretty sure we won't need it - I've got high hopes for cycle number 2!

:witch: has just about gone and I'm looking forward to trying again next week.


----------



## Pato

Hi everyone. Newbie (joined yesterday). TTC #2 with DH of 2 yrs. CD13 today, just noticed EWCM. Am I too late to BD or do I still have a chance tonight??[-o&lt; My cycles are eratic lately ranging from 24 days some months -33 days others.


----------



## SonnyEm

Hi, old witch is finally leaving and my mail order cbfm sticks arrived today so am all ready for the fun to begin!
Pato - I reckon timing is spot on. Have read that ewcm means ov is now / just around the corner. Good luck!


----------



## Conswayla M

Everyones :witch: is leaving and I am on CD 6 and she is still here. I usually get the joy of her presence for sometimes 8 days.......Ugghh


----------



## cazd

Pato said:


> Hi everyone. Newbie (joined yesterday). TTC #2 with DH of 2 yrs. CD13 today, just noticed EWCM. Am I too late to BD or do I still have a chance tonight??[-o&lt; My cycles are eratic lately ranging from 24 days some months -33 days others.

Hiya - if you've got EWCM then go for it - there's every chance !


----------



## cazd

Conswayla M said:


> Everyones :witch: is leaving and I am on CD 6 and she is still here. I usually get the joy of her presence for sometimes 8 days.......Ugghh

8 days! Bet that costs you!
I used to be 5-6 days but since I gave up the pill and had my ovary out I'm done and dusted in 3.


----------



## Conswayla M

3 days!! Oh that would be marvelous!!


----------



## cazd

It is good but I'm completely out of action for day 1 - the pain is unbearable and all the hot water bottles and nurofen in the world don't even touch it!

Oooh look - we're both 10 days 'till ov.
Had any more thoughts about b/c this month?
Hows about doing something super relaxing - take a day out to chill with your family and talk it out and decide what to do together. But then... I'm broody as hell - I say try again this month!


----------



## Pato

cazd said:


> Hiya - if you've got EWCM then go for it - there's every chance !

Well we did go for it, once last night and once in the wee hours of this morning :happydance: hoping for the best with a :bfp: in 3 weeks. DH is hopeful, thinks he made the jackpot this time :rofl:


----------



## berrukins

Hi Pato, that sounds really hopeful! Praying you get your :bfp: really soon! At the sight of any EWCM, you should quickly spring into action! That means OV is drawing near (or you're OV`ing) ... so strike while the iron is hot! 

Lotsa :hug:


----------



## claire99991

hiya girls....ooo havent i seen you sumwhere before :rofl:

Well CD1 for me! damn that :witch: day early as well! 

Well my Period usually lasts around 3 days as well was about 7 before i had my ovary out, cazd i never knew you had 1 ovary as well. Full flow for valentines day that is not fair is it.

So a few days peace and then the stress of ovulation begins! Am unsure on weather to use preeseed again this month it did bugger all for me last 2 months and OH doesnt like it. :muaha:

Well we have both our doctors appointments next friday! OH at 9am me at 4pm and im not beating around the bush im just asking for tests! My OH has the arrogant doctor, mine is ok she just got bk from mat leave hopfully she will be more sympathetic.

I have a weird feeling when i get :witch: i just want to curl up cry and sleep and i feel like i want a good workout at the gym so loading my mp3 with new songs tonight and going to go 1st thing in the morning and when i finish work tonight im going to take my doggy for a long walk. :)

November baby here i come!! xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Girls keep a space warm for me...I'll be over in 2 days max!


----------



## claire99991

Irish- you might not be PMA sumone has to get a BFP from last months cycle xx


----------



## claire99991

well since i started TTC i have decorated my front room, dining room, kitchen, daughters room and bathroom to keep my mind occupied....my bedroom this month then. And then back to the living room :rofl:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Alright ladies....got room for one more? Hi Claire! I am CD1 today too....blah.

Worst part is that DH bought me a wonderful package for my birthday - a room at a swanky hotel downtown, dinner and the Dirty Dancing musical....and this hag shows up! Blah. 

Anyhow...i just ordered preseed, OV tests and PG tests online......never done that before. Cycle 14 - come on Mr. Stork I am counting on you.

I look forward to sharing this month with you ladies. I promise to make you laugh at least once.

xxx hugs and babydust xxx


----------



## Pato

claire99991 said:


> well since i started TTC i have decorated my front room, dining room, kitchen, daughters room and bathroom to keep my mind occupied....my bedroom this month then. And then back to the living room :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Thought I was alone in this department. I've done the living, dining, kitchen and my bedroom so far. Just started a paint job on the outside of the house with DH..(I'm pretty handy around the house, good with tools).... anyways, I'm getting everything ready for my big day....:bfp: whoopee!!... sometime soon I hope...whenever it arrives, I'll be ready.


----------



## claire99991

need advice girls, do i count this as day 1? started getting pink when i wiped at lunch time put liner on have a tiny bit on liner and every time i go to loo there is pink on toilet roll, to much pink to be classed as spotting but not enough to be a full flow. Is this day 1? im confused.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi Claire, me I would count that as just spotting and not CD1. My spotting is on and off and I'm not counting it as AF yet until I get full flow and have to use tampons or pad. I am just using liners and theres not much there but get red/pink/brown on wiping. I had all this confusion at the beginning of this cycle and think that I am not CD28 instead of CD30.


----------



## claire99991

:dohh:

lol i dont know what to do at 20 past 11 when i went to loo there was lots of bright red on loo paper think i will count it as cd1 but maybe just keep in mind i could be day out when it comes to ovulation :hissy: its all so confusing lol

....of to find me a new ticker lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire I also read that if you get full flow before 5pm then you count it as CD1 but after that you count the next day as CD1. That was just me googling and hearing that people were getting this advice from their doctors. After fixing my cycle this month that means that AF lasted 2 days in full flow and 4 days spotting before and 3 days spotting after. I don't know if that is right or not though.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh but if you got your AF at 20 past 11 I would count it as CD1 from tomorrow since there is only 40 mins to go until a new day.


----------



## claire99991

aw right, bugger i just got new ticker :rofl: my periods arent very heavy ever i get more spotting and just blood when i wipe than full flow on pad its hard isnt it, your probs right and i should count sat as CD1 if i get full flow on liner lol aww gosh all this thinking is hard work :dohh:


----------



## snugglebot

I am in again this cycle with you ladies as well if you will have me.


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot silly question of course :) good luck for this cycle babe xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

I just wish AF would show so I can getting my planning donw again. :rofl:

So much for my V Day plan, eh? 

Onto my St Pattys Day plan...:laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

Irish you sure your not preg? ladies get spotting? 

Well today is CD1 its a full flow today (lol sorry that sounds gross)


----------



## jmac

Hello girls, I'm back.

Have just posted my current state at 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/100185-newly-late-but-not-sure-whats-going.html

Would be v grateful if you could have a look and let me know what you all think is going on.

Thank you!


----------



## cazd

Hi guys.

Claire - Glad to see you're back in the game this month!
AF spotting started at 4pm for me this time but full flo arrived just before midnight.
I've always counted that as CD1. I'll use OPKs again this time to check i ov 14 days in. - just to be sure.
I don't know about the Preseed this time either. I guess I've got it so might as well use it.
Re ovaries - I had one removed when I was 24 - it was just one massive cyst - weighed over a pound and was covered in black hair !!!!!!! TMI Girls? :rofl:
Well - at least there weren't any teeth or nails in it - I hear they can come out looking like little monsters!

jmac - I'll check your pages out now.

Anyone gonna join me in Conswaylas new thread for this month?


----------



## nailartmom

Hi Ladies! Can I be in too? I'm on CD 5 today! Cycles usually between 27-31days. Here's to all of us getting our :bfp:'s this cycle!!


----------



## snugglebot

Sorry call me clueless but I thought this was the new thread cazd?


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> Irish you sure your not preg? ladies get spotting?

I wish I was hun but I know this is AF on her way. I have bad PMS also and I also got a :bfn: today. 

Spotting is heavier today but not heavy enough to just a pad or tampon only a panty liner.


----------



## Irish_eyes

As for preseed....I am into my 3rd month using it...


----------



## claire99991

Irish......:hissy: was holding out for you bloody :witch: we will get them eggs this month! XX

Cazd - :rofl::rofl::rofl: @ the cyst and TMI, i have sum for ya my cyst weighed over 1kg it was a dermoid cyst and had teeth and hair the full works :sick:, aaaaaaanyway moving swifly on lol good luck for this month oh and this is the new thread :dohh: :rofl:

Jmac- anymore news on the spotting?

and welcome to all newbies lets get loads of :bfp: this month PMA!! girls!


----------



## Irish_eyes

This month is going to be our month girls. 

It's St Patty's Day in March so I'm throwing some luck of the Irish over to yas. 

:dust:dust:


Oh yeah, I am definately putting dh on some vitamins
He has agreed to take the Maca but I am going to through in some Vit C, Zinc, Selenium and FA in there too and they are good for the swimmers. 

Hey Claire, www.babymad.com have a joint male/female fertility tests on there for £22.99 if you ever want to try them. If it doesn't happen for me this month I think I will invest in them. I am now worried that there may be a problem on the male side of things...sssshhh...can't let dh hear me say that. My dh loves his drink and would drink all weekend and would also have a few after work during the week. He may get drunk about once or twice a week max and he also smokes so I am thinking the drink is effecting HIS fertility. Now to ask him to cut down would be asking him to cut all his limbs off so I know that is not a good idea but if I can do this test at home and if anything negative comes out of it then he'll go to the doctor who'll probably tell him to cut down. Actually, he is planning to go to the docs at Easter for a full medical so I'll get him to ask doc about ttc.


----------



## snugglebot

My DH finally agreed to vitamins. As long as I don't mention the word "test" any time soon. He also booked us a vacation in late april, which is PRIME baby making time so *procreation vacation* here I come.

Of course a St. Patty's BFP would be way cooler (and basically on my birthday as well might I mention!!!) but atleast Plan B is in the works and is pretty darn exciting.

Irish, you still are not out!!!!!!! HANG ON TO YOUR PMA!!!! you might be there!!


----------



## jmac

Woke up today to find AF here in her full glory.

Hacked off but pleased I know now. Remember having OV like cramps about a fortnight ago and wondering if I was having a late/second ov but then dismissing it. That will teach me!

Now confused as to whether I'm still on my 30 day cycle and have just had a quirky month or if I'm moving to 32 days (I was previously when off of pill).


----------



## cazd

snugglebot said:


> Sorry call me clueless but I thought this was the new thread cazd?

:dohh:

I've been offline for a few days - Last time I logged on it this was just 2 pages long!

Blimey - means I've got lots of journals to read.
Snugglebot - I got half way through yours last night but OH dragged me away to watch jonathan creek!


----------



## Irish_eyes

We're just a bunch of old chatterboxes cazd. :laugh2: 

Okay, spotting is heavier but only enough for a liner today, this has been from yesterday so I am considering as counting yesterday as CD1 and thats the way I did it last month. I'd say full flow will come late tomorrow night and full on Monday. This is the way it happened last month and possibly the months before but I wasn't fully aware then. 

Nope, I am definately out, I know this is the start of AF. I may go to the doctor to talk about the amount of days I am spotting before AF (in total 2 days light 2 days heavy) and my PMS. I also have AF pains and I get really gassy around AF...sorry tmi.


----------



## cazd

Irish_eyes said:


> www.babymad.com have a joint male/female fertility tests on there for £22.99

OH WOW !!!! Another test to try - and its not expensive.
Ohhhh - I'm gonna invest right now!

My OH is pretty much the same but with junk food.
We both drank heavily 'till I decided I wanted a baby. I spent 6 months virtually alcohol free in WTT and OH didn't drink so much then.
Now we're TTC he's cut down drastically - to just 5 or 6 drinks a week!
But I can't get him to eat healthily - He just loves takeaway - chinese is the winner with chips, chicken balls, starters, crispy chicken and curry sauce.
When he gets takeaway he orders for 1 and I just cook for myself. (and that's 2-3 times a week!)
If you come up with any miracle cures for the "Stubborn Male" PLEASE let me know!

I'm wondering if a fertility test might be a good idea. Finding out he's got lazy sperm may do the trick!


----------



## cazd

jmac said:


> Woke up today to find AF here in her full glory.
> Now confused as to whether I'm still on my 30 day cycle and have just had a quirky month or if I'm moving to 32 days (I was previously when off of pill).

Oh no! So sorry about that.
I'd still go for the 30 day cycle - so you don't miss OV - and just have loads of :sex: !


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd said:


> If you come up with any miracle cures for the "Stubborn Male" PLEASE let me know!
> 
> I'm wondering if a fertility test might be a good idea. Finding out he's got lazy sperm may do the trick!

If you find this out let me know!!! My dh is soooooooo stubborn. I just posted on your journal...he won't even eat his veg...I can only get him to eat sweetcorn! He loves his chips although he doesn't mind eating potatoes either but there is no way I can get him to cut down on his beer. The smoking is the last thing I would tackle, it's his drinking I would like him to cut down on as maybe all his spermies are drunk and thats why they are missing the egg completely. :laugh2:

I haven't mentioned that test to him as I think he'll be stubborn not to do it.


----------



## cazd

Oooh girls... just read something interesting on Irish's Babymad site...

"Having sex in the morning would help since the semen has the highest number of sperm then."

This isn't mentioned in any of my conception books but I'll give it a try!


----------



## cazd

I wonder... is there any way to sneak a test out of him!
Oh wouldn't that be awful - but honestly how low would you stoop to make a baby?!


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd said:


> I wonder... is there any way to sneak a test out of him!
> Oh wouldn't that be awful - but honestly how low would you stoop to make a baby?!

I have been thinking this too :laugh2:


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd said:


> Oooh girls... just read something interesting on Irish's Babymad site...
> 
> "Having sex in the morning would help since the semen has the highest number of sperm then."
> 
> This isn't mentioned in any of my conception books but I'll give it a try!

I have heard this before. Well you have to think...morning glory...dh always says that when he is more randy..:laugh2:

But to be honest it doesn't work for us unless its the weekend as he gets up at 5am to get ready for work during the week.


----------



## claire99991

morning girls, jmac so sorry about :witch: good luck for this cycle

I have a stubborn male as well GRRRRRR!! he loves a drink he drinks about 5 nights of the week he doesnt get drunk really maybe on a saterday but he likes about 4 cans a night when he gets in from work im convinced this isnt helping the :spermy: i think they will be swimming round in circles trying to catch there owne tale thinking 'this is the egg it must be' i told him if he was pissed his :spermy: will be pissed as well, 

what vitamins are we getting our males then? i want OH to get sum but i carnt find a specific vitamin i can just order lol anyone point me in the right direction??

Was looking at the fertility tests but we both have docs appoimtnets on friday so will see how i get on there and if its no good i will order my owne i mean we know what the NHS is like. Im going to tell a fib and say im in my 13th cycle instead of my 9th i know its bad but i still am doing it :rofl:

Ok well deffo need to start my OH on sum vitamins. So dont forget to point me in the right direction as to whats best and where i can get them. Thanks girls lots of PMA this month xx

(oh i know this is embaressing :blush: but is it just me who gets really horny when im on my period lol....i need hosing down or sumthing)


----------



## claire99991

Oh and i might give the morning glory think a try!! on the day after i get my pos opk xx


----------



## SonnyEm

Hi, I've just started dh on multi-vits this cycle to see if that helps. I just give him a normal multi-vit one and checked to see if it had zinc and selenium in as think they are good for his swimmers. He tuts at taking them though! 
CD10 for me, and on day 2 of testing with my cbfm. Normally ov around cd19 so the countdown begins....
Hope we all get our bfp's this cycle!


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire try:

20mg zinc
100mg selenium
Vitamin C and even folic acid is good

I am also giving dh Maca because its good for the sperm count and mobility. I am going to try and find a vitamin with zinc, selenium, vit c all in. Multi vitamins has Vit A in it and I heard that its not good for ttc. 

claire my dh is the same with the drink. I think 2 nights he doesn't drink and thats because he has run out. He loves getting some beer after a days work.


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire I love your avatar...is that your daughter? 

She is sooooo cute.


----------



## claire99991

Irish yea thats my daughter hollie, and thank you :)

Oh bugger i just thought i could get sum multi vitamins it would be cheaper than buying them all individulally. But vit A is bad? B***OCKS haha. ok going to search on ebay see if i can find anything. 

Oh and 3 guesses where my OH is now? Over at the pub with his friends for a few pints i bet his sperm count comes bk terrible the sperm will all have a hangover haha


----------



## claire99991

well i was going to buy sum FertilAid for Men till i looked at the price :hissy: think i will have a look in town tomorow in the health shops.


----------



## cazd

BOOTS!!!!

2-for-1 on vits at the mo... His 'n' Hers Pro-Natal tablets by Sanatogen are fab.
They come in 2 bottles - 1 with a pink lid and pink tablets, and the other with a silver lid and blue tablets - v manly!

Pregnacare Pre-Conceptions a bit pricey but it contains L-arginine - which is good for sperms.
Unfortunately the sanatogen tablets don't contain l-arginine so we're alternating.... pregnancare one day and sanatogen the next.

Though I'm definitely going to pick up some Macca from H&B next time I'm in there - aids motility.
Not sure about Horny Goat Weed though :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

cazd thanks hun gonna have a look there tomoz xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire, Not really sure about Vitamin A, because I found something on the web saying it is good for fertility so not 100% there. I bought Wellman out of Tescos today for dh. They are £6.85 for 30 tablets. 

They have:
Nutritional 
Information Average Per Tablet % RDA 
Vitamin A 750 mcg 94 
Vitamin D3 5 mcg 100 
Vitamin E 20 mg 200 
Vitamin C 60 mg 100 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) 12 mg 857 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 5 mg 313 
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) 20 mg 111 
Vitamin B6 9 mg 450 
Folic Acid 500 mcg 250 
Vitamin B12 9 mcg 900 
Biotin 0.05 mg 33 
Pantothenic Acid 10 mg 167 
Iron 6 mg 43 
Magnesium 50 mg 17 
Zinc 15 mg 100 
Iodine 150 mcg 100 
Manganese 3 mg -- 
Copper 1.0 mg -- 
Chromium 50 mcg -- 
Selenium 150 mcg -- 
Arginine 20 mg -- 
Methionine 20 mg -- 
Betacarotene 2 mg -- 
P. A. B. A. 20 mg -- 
Ginseng 20 mg -- 
Bioflavonoids 10 mg -- 
Co-enzyme Q10 2 mg -- 
L-Carnitine 30 mg -- 
mg - milligram, mcg - microgram, 
RDA - Recommended Daily Allowance (EC)


----------



## claire99991

irsh they sound good and fair price! my OH just said ginsing is meant to help sperm ( is that him acutally being intrested there for 1 min lol am shocked) well anyway it says it has ginsing so i will go get sum of them tomoz thanks xxx

Oh and i changed my avator so we could all have a little drool ;)


----------



## Irish_eyes

I noticed...mmmmm...is that your OH? :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

yes thats my OH ......:rofl: in my dreams maybe! i put that pic on my screensaver on my laptop tonight and my daughter said 'daddy' i was like yeeeeeaaaaa daddy haha!! xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl::rofl:

I'm sure he had a big head.


----------



## snugglebot

Irish that must have taken you forever to type out!


----------



## Irish_eyes

No, I just copied and pasted it. :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

Irish - im sure he does....;)


----------



## quail

hi everyone im on cd12 today and think ive already o so now in the tww going to test next mon.good luck everyone.x


----------



## claire99991

good luck quail xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey girls! Sorry, I ended up getting pretty sick and I was trying to rest and not hop on the computer. I ended up staying home from work a few days. Felling still icky, but a little better.

Sorry about the :witch: getting you all. That is not what we planned, but maybe this will be the month for you all!

CD11 for me. I am sick, so I am relaxed. Got some :sex: in already, but I am thinking I don't O until day 15.....I am going with that. We are not "trying" though. We are not on birth control right now, and we will see where it leads us. Being sick has completely taken my mind off of it, and have been able to enjoy :sex: with out the thought of conceiving on my mind. Hopefully I can keep that up until O. I haven't checked my CP or CM once yet!! Proud of me?? I am going to try not to do that, its not help me at all. :bfp: is in store for you all!!


----------



## cazd

Claire!!!! Love the avatar. Was so jealous of you having an OH like that! (but then I read on!)

Talking about doing the deed - I used to be a bit of a nympho so AF or not I didn't care.
Now I'm married and OH isn't really sexually charged anymore (I blame all the pies) I'm absolutely loving TTC - I get it at least 5 times a month now!
This month I'm planning for a 7 day marathon.... Can't wait...


----------



## cazd

I see Irish has changed hers too! (is that your ADORABLE dog?)

My OH made this pic for his twitter page. I'll put a more flattering one up of him later!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yes, thats little Alfie..my four legged baby! :laugh2:

And I am up for a 12 day marathon this month...don't know if dh is though. :rofl:


----------



## cazd

He's so cute - and what a professional picture - is that what you do?

A 12 day session would finish my man off! Blimey.

Is it weird that I absolutely love TTC - Being able to stay still, hips propped up and just hope for the magic to happen.

I've spent so long trying to avoid conception - its lovely when you're actually trying...


----------



## Irish_eyes

No, that photo was by fluke really. Alfie looks massive in this photo but he is a mini yorkie. The art is just to keep snapping and hoping for the best, the camera was near to the ground for this shot and it was on the beach. 

Well when I say 12 days...thats what I am aiming for with bits before and after...dh on the other hand...we'll see...I'm trying to cover all possible fertility days. 

Yeah, I think ttc is fun when dh isn't being grumpy about it and I love the staying still bit with hips up (although I find it hard to do this) and watch TV. I find it hard to get my butt on 3 cushions!!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I too was admiring your picture Claire!!


----------



## claire99991

cazd - if that was my OH i would be on birth control pretending i wasnt 'neva mind it didnt work we will just have to have sex more next month' hahaha as it is carnt bloody wait to get preg haha ohhh i sound so mean lol

conswaya sorry u been ill hun, so proud of you with your cp and cm im not checking mine this month either im sick of it and i gave myself thursh haha.

irish your doggy is soooo cute!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I was watching this show with DH last weekend called 1000 ways to die.....sorry this is gross.
Anyway it was about this girl who decided to "please" herself with a carrot.....well she didn't peel it properly and it scratched her.... in there and she died!! Because of the cut.....air got in and caused her to die! So I started panicking like.....what if I scratched myself in there? So honestly that scared me so much that it helped turn me away from it. :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

hahahaha thanks for sharing that with us! lol


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah it was freaky! But I am glad I saw it, cause I really wanted something to stop my addiction....and well it worked so far!!


----------



## claire99991

Im not checking it no more either, it dosesnt tell me anything its differnt every month. Glad you curbed your addiction dear....lol


----------



## snugglebot

conswayla m said:


> i was watching this show with dh last weekend called 1000 ways to die.....sorry this is gross.
> Anyway it was about this girl who decided to "please" herself with a carrot.....well she didn't peel it properly and it scratched her.... In there and she died!! Because of the cut.....air got in and caused her to die! So i started panicking like.....what if i scratched myself in there? So honestly that scared me so much that it helped turn me away from it. :rofl:

ouch!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I'll probably check it....I now have realise I have found it...yeah the day my spotting started because I thought it seemed low and firm and though s**t. But to be honest I don't have a clue if its opened or closed or if its of medium high and texture. Or what it all means but I'll be checking it as this is the way I check my cm.


----------



## claire99991

Yea its a good way to check your CM 

how you getting on with the :sex: conswayla managing to get lots in i hope. When do you think you will ov?

Well :witch: has packed her bags and buggered of! lets hope thats the last one i see in a while. x


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> Yea its a good way to check your CM
> 
> how you getting on with the :sex: conswayla managing to get lots in i hope. When do you think you will ov?
> 
> Well :witch: has packed her bags and buggered of! lets hope thats the last one i see in a while. x


:sex: is going good so far, I am trying to not ware out DH yet, since he is in pain it is hard to get it going on, so we are trying to save it for the important days ever thought we are not "trying" :rofl:

I don't know when I will O. I use My Monthly Cycles, and it gets an average of my cycles for the last 7 months and it says I will O on day 16, I am not tempting, its just guessing. So maybe I will go with that. It has told me when I will expect AF every month and so far it has been right.....weird I know. So maybe I will just go with day 16. I'm on CD 12 today.


----------



## snugglebot

I found mymonthly to be good at predicting my AF as well... HOWEVER, it does not "calculate" your ov for you. (Hence it is relying on you to decide what your luteal phase length is and that can be hard without temps). 

This is one feature that FF has a huge advantage over Mymonthly. You don't need temps for FF to calculate your ov date. It will take into account your CM and any opk results you get and may do a better job at calculating what day your ov actually is. Not sure if you have tried it or not. 

I was using both for awhile but once I started temping, it only took a couple weeks and I was totally converted to FF.


----------



## snugglebot

p.s. and by using FF I discovered I was ov'ing earlier that I thought... and of course found out the reason why my AF had changed so much since I got a job...travel was delaying my ov which I had no idea it did. This month will be the first time FF will have to deal with my travel interrupting things so we will see how good a job it does...


----------



## Conswayla M

I was using FF, but it isn't calculating my O date.....and I am not sure why. I have 7 cycles in there. Maybe I have to make sure I update my CM and CP everyday?? I did like it, maybe I will give it another shot.


----------



## cazd

I don't bother with CP on FF but it still does my ov date....
Or maybe that wast just cycle 1 while I was an honorary subscriber...


----------



## snugglebot

Conswayla M said:


> I was using FF, but it isn't calculating my O date.....and I am not sure why. I have 7 cycles in there. Maybe I have to make sure I update my CM and CP everyday?? I did like it, maybe I will give it another shot.

Try changing the ovulation detection method to any of the other three... maybe it only works if you have used an opk and then of course choose opk method...hmmm


----------



## Conswayla M

Well I don't pay for it.....do you have to be a paid subscriber in order for it to work properly?


----------



## claire99991

do you have to pay for FF?? I have decided i have wasted to much money on TTC! the amount i have spent on tests (opk and preg) month after month preeseed vitamins etc etc i could have nearly gone on holiday haha so this month girlies im going au natural! no temping no opk tests no preeseed no ealry preg tests (yes really!!) no cm checking no cp checking just simple :sex: on fertile days, carnt be bothered with anything else anymore lol


----------



## claire99991

oh i also got a pychic reading done what cost me money and they told me i would have a boy in october conceived on my last cycle....:hissy: more money wasted lol


----------



## snugglebot

There are features you have to pay for... and the analysis is one of them I am pretty sure.

For me it saves me the cost of poas by telling me when to expect AF and tracking my temp... but obviously if you rely on opk's then FF will only add to your costs because you still need to POAS mid cycle, although it may help you cut down on the poas end cycle by telling you what dpo you are on... but you ladies are pretty clear on that anyways. 

So I guess it isn't a great match unless you temp...


----------



## Conswayla M

I noticed that there were some things you had to pay for. Most sites like that, you have to pay to upgarde and I refuse. I didn't buy any hpt's and I am not going to. I have a doc appointment on March 12, which is 5 days after AF is due, and if she isn't here by then, I will just get a test done there. My doctors is so close to my work....and it usually only takes a day to get in, so I will for now on....resort to that. No more :bfn: from hpt's! And your right Claire, it costs so much doing this that all the money you spend could have been used on the new baby! Like cribs are $$$$.....start socking the money you would have spent on ttc away and save up for babes.


----------



## snugglebot

Excellent plan conswayla! Actually it almost has a tone of PMA to it...going to the DR to get a blood test because AF will be late by then and no more BFNs!)


----------



## bushbaby

hey there me new to this my first time ttc and on here .... wot does the witch stand for ?? And CD ??
well this is my 6 cycle...... was on depo and came off and it took over a year for my periods to come back but now they are irregular..... 25 26 28 to 35 days cycles NIGHTMARE !!!!
every month here we go again xx
:hug:


----------



## snugglebot

The witch is our period. CD = cycle day.

There are a ton of acronyms that we use! Sorry!! Here is a link to the definitions... https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## claire99991

well nearly had a little diaster, MIL wants to come visit next week (had to beg OH to get her to come week after) said if i dont get preg he will be getting another visit from the pre menstral bitch that comes out to play for about 4 days he was on phone straight away rearranging for the week after when i will be well and truly in the 2WW lol


----------



## Conswayla M

LOL thats funny Claire!!

Welcome bushbaby, goodluck on this cycle, what day of your cycle are you on?

Oh...ff decided to give me a O date of "Not Detected" and it wont forecast my fertile days or anything.....I quit FF!! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

conswayala i dont like FF either lol....it stresses me out to much info makes my head hurt haha x


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> conswayala i dont like FF either lol....it stresses me out to much info makes my head hurt haha x

Glad someone else feels the same! I like my monthly cycles, because it is easier....just enter AF day and it tells you when you are fertile, when your not and when AF is due!!

Okay....without checking in there I had a ton of EWCM on the tp!! :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: time!!


----------



## claire99991

Whooooooo u no what u gotta do missus go pounce!!! i might have sum :sex: just for fun, is that allowed haha i dont think of it has fun anymore its just babymaking! lol


----------



## snugglebot

no :sex: for fun allowed!! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot :rofl: ok you twisted my arm ill just go to :sleep:

nite girls xxx


----------



## snugglebot

oops!


----------



## claire99991

ok just went to :sleep: last night OH wasnt intrested :(


----------



## Conswayla M

:sex: for fun is so much better! Thats what we have before I O LOL. 
Last night I had some O type pains on the left side....I think it is too early for O but I told DH even though were not "trying" :rofl: so we went to bed early to watch our show and I fll asleep!! AHHHH, stupid me. Oh well, there is always tonight. CD 13 today......not that I'm couting cause were not "trying" Boy, oh boy, I can't even fool myself.....:blush:


----------



## Pato

DH hasn't been interested since CD14. I think the pressure of TTC is a bit much for him. I do think I O'd around CD13-CD15 though so maybe I'm still in the game. Don't use OPK's so it's mostly guess work when I'm in the "ferti-zone" as per OPC (calculator).


----------



## Conswayla M

I can't seem to view or post in anyones journals latley....stupid work computer. Maybe it's a sign that I should actually be working at work....and not doing this! Nah.....that can't be it lol


----------



## cazd

You girls are so funny... 

conswayla - congrats on avoiding cp checking - you'll become a tp addict if you're not careful! x

I love charting - I've got FF, coundown2pregnancy + my own excel chart.

Defo not going to waste any more £moolah on tests though - opks just tell me what I already know and PG sticks are just too damn depressing.

Pre-seed came in handy this morning though...
(Ta Daa.... TMI !)
This is our first day for :sex: to catch that egg.
We were late to wake up today but OH had a bed stick (yup - that's what I called it this morning) so he said - can we just get it over with now so its done for today!

How romantic....


----------



## claire99991

cazd hahaha that is very romantic indeed!! 

conswayala na i dont think its a sign of getting work done lol keep posting and make sure you get sum :sex: tonight!!

pato your deffo still in the game and my OH gets like that!

Im not mentioning ovulation on fertile week at all to my OH he knows its next week but not when and im just not mentioning it i have told him though i need sum :sex: tonight but its just for fun before i explode from sexual fustration!! :hissy: and there bugger all on the tele!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hahaha, Cazd, I think your OH gets the award for most romantic!! My DH always wants :sex: but whether he is in pain or not decides for us. But he is always all over me and then when bedtime comes he is so sexually exhausted from talking about it and hinting at it....by then we are just ready to cuddle!! I am getting it out of him tonight though. 

Still no CP checking WOOT!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla, you make sure you work hard to get sum :spermy: tonight!!! And im day 5 and no cm and no cp checking for me!! Are ya proud of me lol...


----------



## Conswayla M

I am so proud of you!! Its hard isn't it? Especially when it becomes a habbit.
I am day 13, and I haven't checked yet either, I just knew I had EWCM because it came onto the tp (sorry tmi).

I just talked to DH on the phone and he sounds like he is in a grumpy mood and says he doesn't feel well.....it should be a chore to get :spermy: out of him tonight.....but I have my ways!!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla what time is it where you are? im just about to go sleep lol! oh god dont you just hate it when u speak to them in the day and there in a mood and your thinking great i have to turn you on later fun fun fun! pisses me of!

Good luck!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck Conswayla! I may need to grab a few tricks out of you next week.

I told a tiny fib this week and said I won't ov until I start traveling (which hopefully doesn't become a self fulfilling prophecy). My goal is for him to think I don't want him for anything but fun for the next two weeks ...but ov is predicted the day before I go...little does he know... moo haa haa 

I hope my plan works...


----------



## claire99991

snugglebbot haha good idea loving the evil little laugh there as well xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted too much lately. I just find this part of the cycle so boring (AF) but now she has packed her bags from yesterday we can get down to the fun fun fun! Girls you have to check out my plan for this month....I need a plan...but it never follows through...I am a girl on a mission...and just a tad bit obsess!!! Sorry girls, I will be checking CM and CP this month (I have just found cp). I have decided that I will not be using CBdigis for opks this month (too expensive) as I notice last month using IC opks 30 miu was just as good. 

Conswayla M ~ well done not checking cm and cp 

Snugglebot ~ good idea as men seem to be put off with O, my dh will know when I O if I keep at him for :sex:


----------



## snugglebot

Irish, yeah I am going to have to play this very carefully so that I don't tip him off. However, I Don't think it will be hard to convince him by saying, if you don't get it now you ain't getting it for two weeks...and once I am back, I expect to be on the rag...so make it three... :happydance: my evil plan will work.


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot your so funny 'on the rag' my OH says that haha!!

Irish glad to here your on a mission i have a good feeling for you this month!

conswayla did you get sum :spermy: then??


----------



## Conswayla M

Ugghhh!!! No, it didn't go well last night. DH has caught my cold....and I am feeling worse now. And he was in no mood for :sex: last night....mind you I wasn't either. But I was so sure I was close to or was Ovulating, so I fonally said....I think I am O'ing and that ruined it. He said we shouldn't be putting that pressure on ourseleves. I almost cried at first, but I was able to calm down....how? I don't know!! I am CD 14 today, and I have a funny feeling that I O'd yesterday. I have no idea why....but I seriously think it is over for me. The closest :sex: was CD 10....so I f I did O yesterday then there is the slightest chance. I may not have O'd yet.......AHHHHHHHH! But I feel okay still.

I was trying to do what you are trying to do Snuggle, not tell him when I think I am O'ing, but I thought.....what if this is my last chance and he doesn't want to do it....well I was wrong thinking that was going to help. Its hard right now with DH being in so much pain. Oh well, it will make this month less stressful if I know there is no chance!

Wtg Irish for finding getting a hang of the cervix! Once you know what you are looking for it makes it easier. I still haven't touched mine. I don't see a point right now....I am pretty sure I O'd. Plus, after O it tells me f**k all. Like it is high and low and right and left and open and closed and soft and hard......so confusing :rofl:

Wow I babbled this morning!! Sorry that was long ladies.

Oh Claire its 9:30 am here for me. Way on the other side of the planet...here in wonderful Canada!


----------



## Pato

How does one "check" their cervix???


----------



## cazd

I suppose after so long TTC it must be hard to just let it go.
Sounds like you're finding the strength from somewhere though.

Told my OH that we should :sex: again and he's gone off to get chips to cheer himself up. He says its all too clinical...


----------



## cazd

Pato said:


> How does one "check" their cervix???

Have a good old poke about!

Anyone remember the web address for the student's cervical diary?
That'd definitely shed some light on things for you...


----------



## cazd

Here it is:

www.beautifulcervix.com

Probably not best viewed when you're eating your tea!


----------



## Pato

How does one "check" their cervix??? and what is TMI??


----------



## Pato

Sorry for the double post ..modified. I couldn't find the 1st one and thought it hadn't gone through. sorry :dohh:


----------



## Pato

OOOKKKK, viewed he website 1st page, can't get any further...too painful...I get queasy seeing stuff like this.
I once had colposcopy done and watched it on the wall mounted monitor while the doc was poking around and cutting piece out of me... I still get sick thinking about today and that was 4 yrs ago. I can watch certain things on the tele but I know what my limits are....


----------



## Conswayla M

Pato said:


> OOOKKKK, viewed he website 1st page, can't get any further...too painful...I get queasy seeing stuff like this.
> I once had colposcopy done and watched it on the wall mounted monitor while the doc was poking around and cutting piece out of me... I still get sick thinking about today and that was 4 yrs ago. I can watch certain things on the tele but I know what my limits are....

Yes it is graphic! I had a colonoscopy done too, I know exactly what you mean, but I was mostly out of it due to the meds they gave me.

Well use your middle or index finger to fell around up there. Be careful and make sure your nails are trimmed so you don't scratch yourself. You will hit the back of your wall, and there is a little ball (that is your cervix) at the front of it, is a hole, its not big and it may feel like a dimple. Its hard to explain what your cervix will feel like when you find it because it changes all day everyday. When you are Ovualting (or approaching) it is high (hardly reachable) and soft, the cervix will be open. When you are not fertile, it will sit lower and fell firm like the tip of your nose.

https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm

Good luck, and happy hunting!


----------



## Conswayla M

Pato said:


> How does one "check" their cervix??? and what is TMI??

TMI- Too Much Information


----------



## claire99991

oh god i had a colonoscopy and they said u can watch it was lyk no ya alright! was worst day of my life lol

conswayla aww sorry you didnt get any :spermy: last night could you give it ago tonight? like u said it could still be hanging around?? My oh will be the same next week i carnt even get none out of him when im not ovulating so god knows what it will be like next week! been trying it on every night and he is having none of it (tierd from work blah blah, tonight its his wisdom teeth that are hurting) and he also told me he doesnt think he will be able to do a sample for the doctor even if its at home and he has a helping hand haha. Oh mi god i have broken his man parts they dont work anymore !!


----------



## claire99991

oh me and OH have our docs appointments tomorow OH at 9am and me at 4pm. Im really nervous about it im so scared they will fob me of, after so long i think i would just cry and not stop! how embaressing would that be. I will let you know how we get on anyway. xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Ohhh Claire, the best of luck to you both tomorrow! I hope everything goes well. 

I think this whole process is stressful us ladies because we feeel all the phantom symptoms......but hard on our men because they get broken!! DH was under the impression I wanted him for :spermy: last night.....well he was right, and that would get anyone out of the mood LOL. So maybe tonight, I am not going to try anything, I will just let it happen if it happens, that way he wont feel pressured. I am CD 14, so I probably still have a chance really, especially since my last cycle was 30 days, I may not O yet. We also have a babysitter on Saturday night which will be CD 16 which could also be a good day too hehehehe!

Let us know how it all goes Claire!!


----------



## snugglebot

Hope you get the answers you are looking for claire! Good luck Conswayla on operation: get :spermy: !! 

I am on my own operation get :spermy: too but that is only because...I actually have needs (strange feeling actually, ttc hasn't put me much in the mood either...can't blame DH that is for sure)


----------



## Conswayla M

Little mini update from little ol me.
Still have EWCM!! I don't think I O'd yet!! YAYAYAYAYAYA. Okay, calm down.....calm.....calm......calm.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Good luck for tomorrow (or later today) Claire.


----------



## claire99991

conswayla :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: go work ya magic on him!!! mission get :spermy:!!! 

Ok well OH went for his appt, mine is at 4pm, hmmmmm it didnt go great the arrognat idiot doc didnt diaspoint in being a arsehole! The good thing is he offered my OH the sperm analysis the bad thing is he gave him a wee sample pot to do it in:saywhat: so when i go in later i will ask for the proper sample pot he also didnt tell him how to prep for it and im sure you have to not have sex or do any DIY for a couple of days before it, and im also sure it has to be at lab within a hour well the GP said u can hand it in to hosp or you can had it bk to us if you like (WTF!!) he didnt mention how long the results would take or weather he just rings or comes bk in for results. Oh but wait for it ladies im saving the best bit till last!! he said its very unlikly its him with the problem its normally the woman! :hissy:

Please god im praying i get on better this afternoon!


----------



## snugglebot

one word for that dr: BRUTAL


----------



## cazd

Claire - sounds like you're doctors a right W*****! Can you ask to see someone else?

I had a colposcopy but they didn't give me a chance to watch - BOO!!!
(If I have a c-sec - I want to see them lifting it out!)
found out from a nurse last year that up to 5 years ago they were smearing girls too early. and so many results were coming back abnormal - loads of ladies had un-necessary colposcopies. Immature cervix she called it.
Now don't know if its me -but wonder if there might be a link between that and the massively increasing number of cervical cancer cases!!!!!!
Messing with bodies like that is just wrong. Hey ho - whats done is done.
Oh sod it - we're on TMI anyway...
My cervix isn't round like a ball - its kind of squished at the top...
Hope that's not a result of the surgery!


----------



## Conswayla M

Thats too bad Claire that you didn't get the information you were looking for! Good luck at your appt today, I hope it goes well and you get some answers soon!!

I am frusterated a little. I can not wait until DH gets his surgery! I want him back!!! I mean we were :sex: at least every 1-3 days in between AF, and now not so much. I understand that it is hard for him, and he feels bad. But it makes me feel wose knowing that we are missing our chances. So CD 10 was the last :sex: I don't think it was close enough to catch the egg.....I am pretty sure my chances are very slim that I caught it. Even if I did O already....chances are so small. It hurts though when you are used to :sex: all the time to go to little to none. But it may be for the best right now!


----------



## cazd

CD10 still gives you a good chance though - and especially if you've got ewcm...


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah I did, I had it more on CD 12 and 13, a little yesterday but it was more creamy, so I think it was over by then.


----------



## claire99991

ok well went to my appt she was lovely very sympathetic and very friendly, i explained i had been trying a while (didnt even say how long so i didnt lie) and i was worried cos i had the 1 ovary, anyway she looked at my notes and i have a yearly scan to check my left ovary to make sure a large cyst doesnt appear like the last one my last scan was in october where the doc afterwards said everything was fine! anyway she said well you only have 1 ovary and its polysistic i said WHAT!? she said yea thats what it says on the scan report and i said no one told me they said it looked fine, so i have a polysistic ovary! and she said its harder to get pregnant. But she did say its a good sign that my periods are regular and has ordered me for cd 21 progestrone tests to see if im ovulating and blood tests for when i get my period to check my hormone levels then she said if they show im not ovulating then i will be refferd to a gyne (oh and she still wants OH sperm checking)

So i feel like shit i cried when i come out of the surgery and i think i will probs cry all night i feel so cheated that they didnt even tell me what was happening with my body :( :(


----------



## snugglebot

That is so terrible claire. How could they have missed that :( :hugs: I am so sorry...

Thank goodness you found a dr who knows something now and is willing to test and make sure things are working as they should.


----------



## Conswayla M

Ohh Claire, I am so sorry!! :hugs: Thats terrible to have to find that out. At least you have a good doctor that is ready to help you. And remember if you are not ovualting there are things they can do to help like Clomid, and most women that go on that are pregnant awfully fast, so think of that as a good thing! This must be so rough for you right now, but now you know what is going on and now you can move in the right direction to get it fixed and get help. :hug: to you hun!! We are here for you to vent as much as you need!!


----------



## claire99991

thank you for all of your lovely comments it really means a lot xxx

My OH is genuinly gutted which im suprised about and he wanted full details of the appt and what was said what the next steps are and what options will be available, he is saying we can adopt i said it hasnt come to that just yet haha!! bless him


----------



## snugglebot

so does that mean he is ok with the SA?


----------



## claire99991

yep and he is fine with it, he read all the instructions by doctor gave me to give him (not the one he seen this am) and he has to ring the lab to arrange a appt to drop it of so sumone is there to examine it straight away so he said he will ring them monday.


----------



## Conswayla M

You will probably be put on Clomid, and there is always IUI and stuff like that, there are so many ways around infertility now, so I am sure you will get there!! Hopefully everything is okay with your OH!!

The past 2 days, I feel like my ovaries are being pulled!! Like I am very aware of them right now, and they feel like they are stretching and stuff....very odd sensation AHHHH!!


----------



## claire99991

conswayala could be ovulation pain? maybe you popped a egg out of both lol

i think your probs right about clomid and i have heard some good stuff about it so its all ok, just need to see what my cd21 test comes bk like later in the month


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh Claire so sorry to hear that hun but as Conswayla says there is many ways around infertility now so it does not mean that you'll not get pg. That doctor does sound nice (compared to the S**t oh seen earlier). I just can't believe that they did not tell you that you had a polycystic ovary...how can you by pass that now? Wait and see after your cd21 test and see if you are Oing and I suppose they take it from there. After all that has been said about you OH when ttc, god bless him, it so nice that he is being supportive when you really need him too. With him by your side you'll both get through it. Well you'll not have lon until that CD21 test. Can I ask...can you request this CD21 test yourself? 

I have requested that my doctors check my prolactin again. I am going to the nurse on Thursday to get that done so I know what level it is at. It is mean to be under 500 and 350 unstressed (don't ask me what this all means...my sister told me this). So after taking 5mg of bromocriptine a day I am wondering has it decreased much. It was around 1600. It was higher than this before then it was down to about 550 or so then I came of bromocriptine because me dad passed away and I wasn't thinking of taking my tablets then.


----------



## claire99991

irish im not sure if you can request the blood test hun, she offered me it. xx


----------



## cazd

Claire! That's awful. They told me my other ovary looked fine (they had been scheduled to remove the good one 'till they saw it and went to check on the other cysted one just in-case!).

OMG - You must be absoloutely gutted. Just thinking about it makes me fill sick!
I've seen on PCOS threads that some girls are given specific medication to control it so maybe there's some hope. If they'd told you before you might not have had to spend so long TTC...


----------



## claire99991

well im not giving up hope yet, im still convinced i ovulate i have a pos opk, ov pain and my cervix is high soft and open i also get sore boobs 2-3 days later indicating a rise in progestrone, maybe the eggs are just shit and not of good quality i wonder if clomid would help to make strong eggs i dont know just going to see what the results are and then make another appt she said to most deffo keep trying though she said its quite comman to get get a bfp whilst waiting for refferals etc as sum of the stress has gone.


----------



## snugglebot

I am not sure how common it actually is, but it is possible to get a bfp while waiting.One of my closest friends just told us she got preggo a few days before her appointment. My other friends who just had their baby, just got their results back from the SA as being fine and they got preggo the very next cycle... I am not saying that happens for everyone. I think it is a coincidence...but hey! I am sure you will take that kind of coincidence any day! :D


----------



## claire99991

i sure will hun, you getting ready for sum serious BDing!?? I am giving my OH a couple of more days rest before we start lol


----------



## snugglebot

Well since DH doesn't know I am ov'ing next week, I would phrase it as "getting ready for some serious seducing"... But so far I have managed :sex: 2 times over the last three days with not a word of complaint from DH so my plan may just work ;) 

BTW, he and I are still both committed to ttc, but he just thinks I am ov'ing when I am gone... I am NOT trying to get knocked up without his consent.... just to be clear :D


----------



## Irish_eyes

Geesh, I'm nowhere near O and already dh is complaining!!!!

So my little plan may not work after all....but I am determined girls.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Isn't it ridiculous that you have to beg for it in ttc from other half?

They know that you are ttc and they consent to it so how else is there going to be a baby made...


----------



## quail

hi ladies well i did another hpt today and got a nice big evap line so gonna try again tommorow ive got between 1 and 6 days to go until witch arrives so hopefully still time.x


----------



## cazd

Hi gilrs.
Sounds positive quail (spelt right this time - soz) - fingers crossed!

As predicted I got a faint opk yesterday so I expect a nice fat line this afternoon.
OH was knackered last night so no :sex: for us. Its horrible having to ask for it.
He hates that its all so clinical now but even when I try to just flirt a bit - he knows I'm just after his man milk!

Claire... all those symptoms show you're definitely ovulating. Hopfully the cysts you do have aren't affecting some egg production - and its all going on quite naturally in spite of the PCOS. Honestly... your body wouldn't be going through the natural hormonal cycle so regularly if it wasn't making eggs - would it?!!


----------



## snugglebot

I can't remember which thread it was in but there are a few girls handing the "BD" timing over the the man. (I hope it wasn't this thread! Sorry I am forgetful).

Anyways they arm him with all the info about ov and good BD timing but it is left ENTIRELY up to him when to BD. So they never have to beg. I think it would take some serious tongue biting though for me. Although it could reveal some interesting insights into how truly interested the man is in having a baby... or maybe that is just what I would read into it.


----------



## claire99991

cazd, good luck catching that egg hun you gonna have to try get sum :sex: tonight lol good luck

snuggleboot oh god i think all the info for my OH would be to much to handle haha i would never trust him lol

irish i agree its really crap that we have to beg for :sex: in our fertile week i feel awful i didnt want it to be like this i just thought it would be fun but its very stressful espcially if our OH dont play ball :hissy:

well as for me cd9 (could be cd10 though as i dont know if i counted day 1 from the right time or not i got spotting enough for every time i wiped to be quite a lot of pink and a bit of pink on pad and then full flow day after well i counted day after as day 1 is that right??) anyway i noticed lots of discharge in my underwear this morning TMI i know! :blush: anyway havent checked my cp or cm at all this cycle so i thought i best check and got sum EWCM (whooooo never get this lol) and my cervix is high almost unreachable still feels hard and closed though from what i can feel but i think its getting ready by going really high. Anyway my little girl been out all day with my sister so got sum :sex: just incase! lets just hope i havent started him of to early haha think ill leave it till cd12 now, dont know weather to get the opk tests out i soooo wasnt going to do that this month was going to have a au natural month lol but its nice to A test go positive isnt it haha. Oh and im also telling OH not to do sperm sample till next week cos i need all the :spermy: this week lol


----------



## snugglebot

lol good plan claire! I wouldn't worry about opk's if you think you can get regular BD in... it won't tell you anything you don't know unless you want to use it to have a definite OV date for predicting AF purposes. Up to you.


----------



## claire99991

think i will just leave it as you sy as long as im getting regular BD in i should be ok, and plus i get ov pain so i just go from that date when i ovulate.xx


----------



## cazd

I've had super stong ov pains this month. 
They usually only last about 10 mintues but these ones lasted from 10pm last night through to 1pm today! Hope that's a good sign... 

And Claire... I shifted my dates after our earlier chat about AF flow vs spotting
I'd always counted day 1 at the first signs - but now I'm going for the next day as CD1


----------



## claire99991

cazd are you offically in the 2WW now then?? How u feeling about it all do you think you got a good chance? x


----------



## claire99991

Ok need sum opinions please? not sure weather to use preeseed or not, have noticed lots more EWCM today so do i use preeseed to try and help things (this would be 3rd month using preeseed) or should i just let my body do its thing? My OH hates the preeseed says its to slippy. Dont know if it might just be best to let my body do its thing as i have noticed EWCM today and yesterday and there was loads today. What do u think?


----------



## snugglebot

when it comes right down to it pre-seed is artificial and is not as good as EWCM. Nowhere on the box does it claim to assist in fertility...it just doesn't kill sperm and acts as a lube. So my recommendation is if you have EWCM don't use it. If you look at the leaflet, there are less sperm in the pre-seed than without it naturally.


----------



## Conswayla M

I agree, if you have EWCM I would just go with that and forget about the preseed. But I am excited for you! Looks like its that time for you now!

Cazd, how is everything, you think you caught the eggy? How about everyone else? I don't make it on here much on the weekends, we are always busy doing cleaning and things with our boy so I just don't get the time. Got some more :sex: in this weekend! I am going to write more about it in my journal. Good Luck gals!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire, I'd agree with the everyone else about preseed. I have used preseed every month I have been ttc. So maybe if I go without this month I'd get lucky. I think if you don't need it then don't use it. To be honest I would use very little of it as (excuse the tmi) once its in I'm ok...do you know what I mean? Some times I just use it externally to let it in...:rofl: Dh hasn't said that he hates or likes it but he has mentioned that I have used too much at times. 

Cazd..did you decide on spotting v AF? Just wanted to know as I am in the same boat. I heard that you count the first day of full flow as day 1 and if you get full flow after 5pm to count the NEXT day as day 1. I don't know how accurate that really is though. This month I had two days of light spotting, the 3 day I had some darker brown which was on the pad and then full flow the next day. I don't know whether I should have counted the 3rd day as CD1 but I counted the day after instead.


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah Day 1 is supposed to be the first day of flow. Spotting is not considered your "period" I usually get some spotting and then it turns into AF all in the same day, so the first day I see anything, I usually count it as day 1. It is confusing, because it can make you think that you are late when you may not actually be on the cycle day you think you are on.


----------



## cazd

Hi guys - You're online!

K - Re Spotting vs flow....
I always used to count day 1 as the very first signs of AF.
But that was when I needed to know when it might hit so I could stock up my handbag in preparation. Now I reckon we've got to go for full flow 'cos it might be some weird PG spotting instead. (and now I've got into the habit of having a glass of wine to comiserate the :witch: turning up - I'd hate to ruin my hard tee-total work by poisoning my little bean!)

Re Pre-seed...
Irish - Thats inspired! I have exactly the same erm... problem? I'll try that next time!
I started this cycle using pre-seed but we don't really need it.
And... they say to :sex: every other day 'cos it gives men with a low sperm count to build up reserves. I.e. otherwise their stuff isn't concentrated enough. So surely the last thing you need to do is add extra liquid for them to battle through. Anyway... I haven't used it over the past few days.

One thing though... Have any of you noticed any physical changes in your woowoo? Mine was really ridgy yesterday - all up the sides. Like it was suddenly 'ribbed' - I've never felt it before but with CP checking I noticed it yesterday. Is that normal???

And.. while I'm on a rant... this damn OV pain hasn't stopped. Its definitely lady-bits-related 'cos its so low down.
I've had it all day now. Grrr


----------



## Conswayla M

My "woowoo" changes like that too. Like I noticed last month around CD 26-30 it was soooo soft, but other times it is not. You know I think what has happened is that I tried to become so intune with my body and O day, and everything that I have dug WAY too deep and now I am more confused then every!! Do you guys feel that way too? Like All the CM and CP makes no sense anymore, like you say Cazd, you have O pains but your CP is low.....I mean what the hell? :rofl: I think you are probably past O though. I mean I do notice through the 2ww that I get O type pains......Hahaha I am so confused.
And my cycle was 30 days last month, yet I had EWCM and high CP on like day 11-14! And again this month! So I have no idea if anything is really telling us much at all. I guess this is were opk's may come in handy.


----------



## cazd

Yeah - I can't tell if my CP is low or not - or even if its more open than normal. It does get a bit softer though. 
So far my cycles been super predictable so if we have to try again next month I'll just go with ov as CD15 and :sex: round that!
But... I'm feeling very positive - I think this unusual ov pain is a nice early sign that somethings different this time.


Hang on though... didn't you have some quite painful pulling around ov last time?


----------



## Conswayla M

Thats good that you have a good feeling, sometimes the womens intuition (sp?) about it is the best symptom you can get! And believe me, even though we weren't trying when I got pregnant with DS, I still knew something was up. I felt different and when I found out I was pregnant.....it all made sense.

I always something going on down there, so I can't rely on any of those pains. On Friday I was very aware of my ovaries....they didn't really hurt but they felt like they were pulling and stretching. Yet that was CD15 abd my EWCM was pretty mcuh gone by then and just creamy.......see so confusing! Maybe yours is a good sign YAY!!


----------



## cazd

Well we've both got 12 days 'till testing - think you can hold out that long?


----------



## Conswayla M

Yup, I have no hpt's left, and I will not get any. I told DH not to let me either. I am going to wait until CD 33-34 (If I can!) CD35 is when I see the doc for my "physical" so if :witch: doesn't show by then, I will just do a test there..........IF is the operative word here! When you going to test? You going to wait until Af is due?


----------



## claire99991

evening ladies, omg its all soooo confusing isnt it, i carnt understand why i have EWCM on day 9 and 10 i bet when i ovulate im as dry as a bean haha! My cp is med high not as high as yesterday hard and a little open (WTF!) lol i give up i might just get the opks's out tomorow lol

I also get a naggy toothache sort of pain in my ovary lots in the 2ww i think its just cos im looking for signs and im so aware of my body. Well not using preeseed this month anyway if things stay as they are lol. 

Had to take a thrush tablet tonight and it says on the box dont take if your pregnant breastfeeding or trying to become pregnant but i just had to cos i feel like riving my woowoo of!! sorry TMI! lol anyway i wonder if it hinders getting prego.


----------



## Conswayla M

Its probably for precautions....like they dont want you taking them if you are pregnant, and if you are ttc and there is always a possibilty you could be pregnant. I wouldn't think it would hinder getting pregnant though. Maybe after O make sure you dont take them.

Oh the CP, CM crap is getting to me LOL. Seriously!! I had EWCM early too....and now I am around the time that I would think I should be O'ing....(according to my 30 day cycle) and its thick and creamy....ewcm gone. So use those opk's Claire!! They will probably help you more......wow were doing good not checking. :blush:


----------



## Irish_eyes

It ALL toooo confusing. I am getting niggly pains already but it is waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy too early for O. I am expecting to O earlier this month than last as I have been taking B50's. Ok...this is so tmi...but is it really neccessary for a woman to org when ttc? This passed to mornings...I got the "morning glory" but it was just giving me what I wanted type thing. :rofl: Well, it will be serious bd as of Thursday, going to get a smear done on Thursday morning so can't bd on Wednesday night (or I am just not going to). Oh back to the point, after bding I checked my cp...and that is the first I have felt it so high I couldn't reach it. I know it moves everywhere after bd and its not the best time to check but just had too. I can tell if its high and low (depends on were the knuckles go) and if its soft or firm but as for open or closed I can't feel that.


----------



## claire99991

yea i might pee on a opk tomorow afternoon see whats going on i havent had no ov pains yet i still think it will be my regular day 14 but its just weird im getting ewcm unless its my OH's leftovers from sunday ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gross!!!!!!! sorry girls hahahaha


----------



## claire99991

irish- dont think its neccisaary to orgasam if thats what you were on about lol? i got my 1st daughter and i certainly didnt orgasam haha although OH doesnt know that :blush:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thats the thing claire, I can't tell if I have ewcm cos it could be dh's leftovers and preseed.


----------



## Conswayla M

I always have DH's magical juice in me for a few days it seems! I can never check my CM normally EWWWW Hahaha. But at least your not alone Claire!

Irish~ Its not neccessary for a women to org to conceive, but they say it helps.....the vibration (or whatever) brings the egg closer to the :spermy: or something like that.


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> irish- dont think its neccisaary to orgasam if thats what you were on about lol? i got my 1st daughter and i certainly didnt orgasam haha although OH doesnt know that :blush:

:rofl: :rofl:

Yeah, :blush: dh goes....I'll give you what you really want...I said no I want it proper...then I though sod it....I have to plan to follow. :rofl: But as of Thursday he is not getting away with that one!


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## claire99991

hahahahha so funny

i never want the full works when im in my fertile week cos the only thing that makes me orgasam is oral (sorry TMI i know!) and salaiva kills sperm doesnt it sooooooo all im after is the juices haha

i am wondering if it was ewcm or leftovers lol but its was totally clear and stretchy his leftovers wouldnt be clear i dont think


----------



## Conswayla M

Its hard to tell what is his and what is yours!!! I know I can't tell, I just know it is there hehe.

Its okay, I can only org on top, and that is not the bext way to conceive, but after I do, we switch positions....oooh I never thought about the salava! Oppss......plus DH and I used some novelty (safe) lube on the weekend just for fun....im sure that killed anything that was there. Poor :spermy:


----------



## claire99991

awww poor :spermy: lol i carnt tell whats mine and whats his, its probs all his and i dont have ewcm at all haha


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh we had a bit of oral fun at the weekend too. I think all this bding is so clinical we had to introduce it back in.


----------



## claire99991

Irish_eyes said:


> Oh we had a bit of oral fun at the weekend too. I think all this bding is so clinical we had to introduce it back in.

i know who said ttc was fun? :dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> Oh we had a bit of oral fun at the weekend too. I think all this bding is so clinical we had to introduce it back in.

Yeah us too. Seriously it gets to you after a while, and its nice to stop and think about why we have :sex: in the first place. I mean when I was trying to not get pregnant and taking b/c we were doing it all the time and ENJOYING it! Like.....I don't even know what that is anymore, so its nice to take a step back and just have fun. Nice that we can all still do that eh!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah....I'm Canadian eh.


----------



## claire99991

yea i like to have fun as well that happens in the other 3 weeks of the month haha! my OH seems to have fixed his bits anyway couple of min and we are all done and dusted lets just hope it stays that way from wed onwards!! lol


----------



## Conswayla M

When your :sex: for baby then its better to be faster....seriously I have a hard time NOT concentrating on making a baby. All the other times when its for fun......it can be longer :rofl: DH has been lasting longer latley......which we were both surprised about since we haven't got to it much!!


----------



## claire99991

Conswayla M said:


> When your :sex: for baby then its better to be faster....seriously I have a hard time NOT concentrating on making a baby. All the other times when its for fun......it can be longer :rofl: DH has been lasting longer latley......which we were both surprised about since we haven't got to it much!!

lucky you im just getting started and its all over :dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

Ouch! That sucks!!! I mean I have been there....a lot, so I know what you mean!!


----------



## claire99991

TBH i love it when its fertile week but when im proper in the mood it drives me mad :hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

I know! Cause they can't keep going like us... I always tell Dh its not a RACE!! And it would be nice if I got to win once in a while LOL.

Mind you, I am fast too......so hahahaha


----------



## snugglebot

Wow you girls had quite the convo today! I actually couldn't get myself to write while I was at work.... but I will pitch in now!!

re: EWCM versus sperm. I was wondering wouldn't having sperm juices be a good thing since I would hope it is a perfect PH for :spermy" too? I dunno, just wondering.

re: minute man versus marathon man

My preference would be a minute man... at least then if I am not in the mood it doesn't take FOREVER. If I am in the mood, well if he is done quickly just means he can spend more time on me :D


----------



## claire99991

snugglebot said:


> Wow you girls had quite the convo today! I actually couldn't get myself to write while I was at work.... but I will pitch in now!!
> 
> re: EWCM versus sperm. I was wondering wouldn't having sperm juices be a good thing since I would hope it is a perfect PH for :spermy" too? I dunno, just wondering.
> 
> re: minute man versus marathon man
> 
> My preference would be a minute man... at least then if I am not in the mood it doesn't take FOREVER. If I am in the mood, well if he is done quickly just means he can spend more time on me :D



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i prefer minute man as well!!

Ok well cervix is hard closed and low down like AF saywhat: see does as it pleases) No ewcm now its pretty dry in there. Not due to ov till fri thou so things might change. My :sex: marathon starts tomorow night :dance:


----------



## Conswayla M

I actually prefer it shorter then longer too!! :rofl: Well that is if I get to win!!! Hahaha.

I am excited for you Claire, get those :spermy: in there!

CD19, I think I am 5 or 6 dpo.....I have no clue. Anyway, Bb's are not as tender, but they have been since what I think was my O day. Creamy CM lots if it yesterday......but nothing that I would really think means anything. Well how could it unless those :spermy: lasted 3-4 days waiting for that egg. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I prefer minute man also especially when ttc although he always lets me win first. 

Well, I would be on my marathon romorrow night but going to wait until Thursday night instead because of smear. Might get some :sex: tonight though.


----------



## Conswayla M

Jump on it Claire!!! Start getting those :spermy:


----------



## Pato

Wow and I thought I was weird or something. I prefer minute man too whether I win or not. To be honest I can barely concentrate on anything but trapping them :spermy: swimmers. If I win, it's time to lay quiet and let the swimmers take:rofl:. I relly don't like the marathon approach bc DH could do that for hrs really... Do you think he's on something :rofl::rofl: Sometimes DH tells me shutup bc I am so easily distracted if I win. I'm also very aware if there's anyone in the house and only BD after everyone's asleep.:rofl::rofl:. 
Tell me something, do any of you prefer the "light on" experience. My DH likes to see where he's going while I prefer "lights out" :rofl::rofl:.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I prefer the lights on, you can see then.


----------



## Conswayla M

Lights out!!!! I do not want to see myself in the light. I am very self concious, yes even with my husband who I have been with for 9 years. I am underweight and don't always feel very....attractive. The TV is always on though....so does that count for lights? :rofl: I can't remember the last time we :sex: with no TV.....yes, we are so romantic.


----------



## claire99991

Lights off!!! i hate that he watches my facecial expressions especially if im ermmmmm u know faking it! hahaha!! 

Ok cervix still low down hard and closed just like AF maybe i wont ov this month? or i might ov late i might do a opk tomorow as dont want to start OH of on the :sex: marathon ( 4 whole days im planning 2 days before ov the day of ov and day after doubt he will be able to cope with all that thou)


----------



## Conswayla M

I read that some women don't get signs of O until the day it happens, so I wouldn't worry too much Claire, you normally O on day 14? You still have a few days get there. My CP doesn't seem to be up for very long, it seems like only once in a while I catch it really up high and hard to reach, its like its up there for just a bit, but my CM is more obvious.


----------



## claire99991

yea i guess its only day 11 still, aww i hate fertile week its so stressful then on to the 2ww again


----------



## snugglebot

lol the never ending obsession of ttc... you still have tons of time! (darn it eh?)

I am a dim lights kind of girl. I like the little night stand lamps we have. Enough to see things but not enough to get details.

My temp is a little different than last month, I got my dip I expected but it is a day later...so we will see if ov is later. I kind of hope not in case DH decides to withhold :sex: before I leave....


----------



## Conswayla M

It is an obsession, I have never obsessed about anything like this in my life :rofl:
I am just so glad O is over!!


----------



## claire99991

it is a obsession your right lol nevamind life would be boring if i didnt worry about ttc!


----------



## snugglebot

I can't even remember what life was like before ttc


----------



## snugglebot

Got my EWCM tonight! WHO HOO!!!

:hissy: my ticker keeps disappearing. piece of crap. I think I am going to have to resign myself to changing it :cry: I like my sunshine bear :(


----------



## claire99991

Ok got loads of EWCM and cervix is high soft and open, but opk is only half as strong as control what dya think should i start BDing tonight? im pretty sure it will go positive tomorow??


----------



## claire99991

dont know why my ticker says ill ovulate in 3 days its only 2 days to go...lol


----------



## Conswayla M

I would start :sex: now Claire! Perfect environment for the little :spermy: to live in!! I was trying to find a ticker that let you put in your own LP. Most of them just go by 14 days as a LP. Mine certainly isn't 14, I think it is 16 or 17......Gaaaaaahhhhh I really have no clue!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Now my ticker dissapeared.....whats going on!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire the 3 days to O includes today, tomorrow and the day after (that used to confuse me too).

Well, I am no were near O, my cp is low but my cm is like EWCM but it does stretch...what do you call that then? 

mmmmm, claire did you say you will not check cp or is that you conswayla?


----------



## snugglebot

does it or doesn't it stretch. If it isn't very stretchy but is clear, then I would say watery. 

My O is definitely here or will be tomorrow...My DH just found out his truck needs potentially $2K worth of work to the engine - the stupid mechanics broke the plugs while doing maintenance and of course they won't pay for it. He is in a HORRIBLE mood...

I have NO idea how I am going to get any BD in... he is soooo angry


----------



## Irish_eyes

sorry doesn't stretch and it is a mixture of cream and clear. 

That is a bummer about the mechanics on your dh's truck. Can he not demand they fix it or if not seek legal advice?


----------



## Conswayla M

I think it is a good time to :sex: too Irish. Sounds pretty EW to me, even though your CP is low, it will probably go up in the next few days, but with good fertile CM those :spermy: can last a few days in there, I would get to it!! YAY!!

That sucks Snuggle, my DH was in a crappy mood too during (what I thought could have been ) my O time. Just seduce him a bit, give him a nice massage, relax him. Give him a beer or 2 and he will be fine!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, dh does want to go to bed early...ahem! I'm not due to O until Monday at least or may be I'll O earlier this month.


----------



## Conswayla M

Early bed gives you more time. Even if it doesn't happen tonight, there is always the morning! Good Luck!!


----------



## claire99991

good luck irish i would be BDing every other day around now if your DH will allow it lol, and yea i said i wouldnt check my cp and cm and yep i caved lol oh and i also said i wouldnt do a opk and i caved as well :hissy:

Snuggleboot so sorry to here about your van!! I was going to suggest getting him a few beers let him rant and be very sympathetic. Then see how u get on.

Ok well i have no idea what is going on with my body my cp is now low hard and closed again why is it doing this it comes down in the evenings its driving me nuts! and no sign of any more EWCM it seems its all going on in there thru the day come the evening nothing. Maybe i should just leave it all alone i will no by my cd21 tests if i ovulated or not anyway well going to get sum :sex: soon wish me luck! he has figured out its ov week so the barrier has probs come bk up im trying to be relaxed thou and not go on about having sex so he wont feel to much pressure. Inside im like screaming lol. Wish me luck this is where the real hard work begins


----------



## sambear

hi ladies,im anewbie and would like to join wiv this cycle coz the last time the :witch: visited me was the 7th feb so im now around the 2 week wait coz my cycles do vary anything from 30-34 days!!:hissy: im feeling positive this mth and really wanting that :bfp:real soon!!gud luck to all u ladies!!love sambearxxxx:hug:


----------



## claire99991

sambear welcome and good luck hope you get your BFP keep us posted on how things go for you in the dreaded 2ww xxx


----------



## snugglebot

I like the beer idea! I will give that too him for sure... it turns out the cost is less, so he seemed a bit better on the phone...

I have to pee!!! But still have 2 hrs before I get home to do my opk...:dohh:


----------



## claire99991

lol snuggleboot try hold it in and dont drink anymore nightmare isnt it i was holding pee in for ages today!

glad he sounds like he in a better mood! i would deffo get sum beer. Im sat waiting for my OH he said he doesnt want to go to bed yet!! he is on his computer. So just sat around waiting dont want to seem to egar lol


----------



## snugglebot

lol...I've said it before, they totally need a clock smilie


----------



## claire99991

lol yea, im sat here like :hissy: but carnt show it cos it will put pressure on him and we all know what happens when there under pressure.....not a awful lot!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

sambear said:


> hi ladies,im anewbie and would like to join wiv this cycle coz the last time the :witch: visited me was the 7th feb so im now around the 2 week wait coz my cycles do vary anything from 30-34 days!!:hissy: im feeling positive this mth and really wanting that :bfp:real soon!!gud luck to all u ladies!!love sambearxxxx:hug:


Welcome Sambear, hope you get your :bfp: this month too!! I am in the 2ww as well......:dohh:


Claire, maybe it is just too early for O. I have caved and checked my CP too!! But I have only done it maybe once a day, some days I don't. And You are only supposed to check it once a day. In the mornings, mine is always high, and then evenings, low again. SO try checking it mid day and then record it and dont check it again. Your CM will get ew I am sure in the next few days. Good for you, for trying to relax. You know, the more you relax the better the chance you have!


----------



## claire99991

ok well 1 down 3 more nights to go!! got sum :spermy: trying to keep them in there long as possible, OH admitted afterwards he didnt think it was going to work cos he is still under pressure so dont know how next 3 nights will go, we will have to see.....:muaha:


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> ok well 1 down 3 more nights to go!! got sum :spermy: trying to keep them in there long as possible, OH admitted afterwards he didnt think it was going to work cos he is still under pressure so dont know how next 3 nights will go, we will have to see.....:muaha:

WAHOOO!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stand on your head now!!!


----------



## claire99991

Conswayla M said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> ok well 1 down 3 more nights to go!! got sum :spermy: trying to keep them in there long as possible, OH admitted afterwards he didnt think it was going to work cos he is still under pressure so dont know how next 3 nights will go, we will have to see.....:muaha:
> 
> WAHOOO!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Stand on your head now!!!Click to expand...

hahahahaha would love to see my OH's face if i did that


----------



## Irish_eyes

Welcome sambear, I really hope you get your :bfp: this month. Keep us posted in your 2WW. 

Good for you Claire on getting some :spermy:....I got some too last night.....:wohoo:. But I did the same...waiting around until he is ready to go to bed. If I had of pushed it more he would have starting arguing with me because he was so tired...however after we got started he fairly perked up! He is traveling 3 hours a day to go to and from work which he is not used to but he is also up at 5am. I suppose he has an excuse to be tired though.


----------



## quail

hi ladies well witch got me today seems im only having 22day cycles.does anyone know if this will affect o, as im also still breastfeeding my 8 month old.thanks ladies.x


----------



## cazd

Hey girls and welcome to Sambear! 
Sorry to hear you got sprung Quail - is there something you can take to lengthen LP?

You guys really make me laugh - I was out last night so missed your delightful chatter about the speed of TTC.

I'm loving ov time - but weirdly not for the :sex:
My man's going from start to finish in a couple of minutes - with the primary goal of us getting pg. Its fab 'cos then we stay in bed watching TV and I get to prop my hips up. Its lovely to lie there thinking 'we're making a baby'

Anyway... now ov times over and I'm convinced I didn't ov afterall I'm bored of this cycle already!

Its great to see that you guys are getting some action though. Surely one of us is going to get a BFP this time round?!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi quail, I am not 100% sure but I think that breastfeeding does effect ovulation in some way. The reason I say this is that I have high prolactin levels meaning that I am producing milk as if I am breastfeeding (there is more too it though and I am taking tablets to lower the prolactin). Therefore breastfeeding will effect your prolactin and hormones. But then you say that you are having periods so that sounds good to me. Maybe you could cut down on the breastfeeding or maybe go and have a wee word with you doctor for advise or alternatively you could start temping and using opks this month to see if you are ovulating.

Also if you Luteal Phase is between 12-16 days then do not worry that you have a short cycle. By charting will certainly tell you this and if you have a Luteal Phase Defect then taking Vitamin B 50 Complex is good for that.


----------



## honeybuns72

Hi girls :hi: hope it's ok to but in. God Sarah you sound just like me having to wait for DH to come off the computer of an evening to get some :sex: crammed in before lights out :rofl: Thank goodness that's all finished for me for another month ( I hate all this baby making sex much prefer the spontanious stuff iykwim)We girls have to do all the hard work i.e hold pee in for four hours which is virtualy impossible for me having had children already :rofl:,take temp every morning at the same time which immediately brings on insomnia may I add and last but not least tried the dreaded syringe this month with preseed which felt pretty wierd let me tell you - although DH thought he'd particularly done well in turning me on this cycle :haha:
Anyway, now we wait - again!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luch ladies and here's hoping we get loads of :bfp: in March
:hugs:


----------



## honeybuns72

Oh my god just realised your name is claire not sarah WTF :dohh:
Must be all that preseed going to my head :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

well my opk has gone darker than control line cervix is open and very mushy (gross) iam hoping sum of last nights :spermy: still hanging around! although i have one hell of a mission on my hands for tonight to get OH in the mood he went to work at 6.30 am and not finishing till around 8pm :( still he sounds ok on the phone not to miserable, im not going to mention the positive opk i dont want to add to the pressure and i am just going to have to put all my efforts together and pounce arent i! oh god wish me luck


----------



## Irish_eyes

honeybuns72 said:


> Oh my god just realised your name is claire not sarah WTF :dohh:
> Must be all that preseed going to my head :rofl:

Fx'd cross that you've got preggo brains :happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> well my opk has gone darker than control line cervix is open and very mushy (gross) iam hoping sum of last nights :spermy: still hanging around! although i have one hell of a mission on my hands for tonight to get OH in the mood he went to work at 6.30 am and not finishing till around 8pm :( still he sounds ok on the phone not to miserable, im not going to mention the positive opk i dont want to add to the pressure and i am just going to have to put all my efforts together and pounce arent i! oh god wish me luck

Okay, it is essential that you get that :spermy: so this is what you do...can you put you daughter to bed before he gets home? Do all your grooming needs if you haven't done it already...get the sexy underwear out...maybe some beers for him coming home...and wait seductively for him to come home...how can he refuse?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I have got lots of EWCM...I have never see this quantity before...now I did BD last night so it couldn't be left overs and as for preseed I kind of only used it externally at the doors (you all know what I mean)...so I kind of went natural last night. I even took pictures of it and I am seriously considering putting it into my journal but I am afraid they may be way TMI. :rofl: 

Anyway, I have a little cunning plan to get it tonight but I will let you all in on it afterwards (if it is successful). I am due to meet dh at 5pm so I don't have long to wait. But still no + opk!


----------



## Pato

> although DH thought he'd particularly done well in turning me on this cycle

:rofl::rofl::rofl:. I remember the first time I used lube. I slipped it in when DH was in the shower, so he didn't know:rofl:. Man you should of seen his face when he finally touched me...:muaha:


----------



## honeybuns72

Pato: :rofl::rofl::rofl: yeah I know what you mean - they're probably thinking we're really horny :dohh:
Irish eyes: Good luck tonight when you pounce on DH :rofl:Can't wait to know what your secret seduction plan is - maybe I can use it next month. Go on show us your EWCM pics - do they beat the ones in Taking Charge of Your Fertility ones? :happydance:
Claire: :wohoo: on positive OPK! Hope you manage to get some :sex: tonight although we only DTD everyother night this cycle as finding every night too stressful :hissy:


----------



## claire99991

Irish_eyes said:


> Well, I have got lots of EWCM...I have never see this quantity before...now I did BD last night so it couldn't be left overs and as for preseed I kind of only used it externally at the doors (you all know what I mean)...so I kind of went natural last night. I even took pictures of it and I am seriously considering putting it into my journal but I am afraid they may be way TMI. :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, I have a little cunning plan to get it tonight but I will let you all in on it afterwards (if it is successful). I am due to meet dh at 5pm so I don't have long to wait. But still no + opk!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: your funny lol

Ok well i havent used any preeseed this month cos OH hates it and he said last nigt i felt dry! great nevamind ok this is my plan!

I finish work for about 7.30 come home sort my little girl bath story bed for 8.30 Beers in the fridge for OH and im going to shop in a min to buy energy drinks for him :rofl: gonna have a bath after i put little one to bed then gonna run him fresh bath and put candles out in bathroom lots of bubble bath ;) then light sum candles in bedroom and get into bed and wait for him with my nice underwear or maybe just nothing at all :muaha: then after he gets out of bath i will call him thru and basically try every trick in the book to get :spermy: im on a mission tonight! i think tonigh is the best day as i know i will ovulate around lunch time tomorow (well pains will start then)


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh ok, I'll tell you now.
Well, I have to meet dh at the shops after work. I am going to dress in a skirt and then before going into the shop tell dh that I am not wearing any knickers....this has to do the trick...:rofl:

Sod the romance :rofl:


----------



## honeybuns72

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that's a brilliant plan Irish eyes it's bound to get him going :happydance: So does that mean you'll be banging away in the car park or wait till you get home?:happydance:Oh god, I'll be thinking of you now at 5.30 when I'll doing the kids tea:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
I can picture it now, in the car park in broad daylight with my legs in the air for 30 minutes. :rofl:

No, I am afraid that will have to wait until we get home but he will have to do the shopping with him knowing that there is nothing under that skirt but stockings!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

If this works...I am going to have to come up with something for Friday night...he will be home from work before me tomorrow.


----------



## honeybuns72

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh stop my sides hurt.My son has just asked me what's so funny mum can I see :blush: Umm.....no I don't think so...:blush:

Maybe tomorrow night you could come into the house as a naughty school girl or a nurse maybe - or what about handcuffs? God listen to me I sound as if I've done it all before :happydance: 

Hey, you'd better go it's nearly 5.30!!!!!!!!GOOD LUCK TONIGHT
:sex::sex::sex::sex:

:hug:


----------



## Conswayla M

WOW!! I am learning a lot! Too bad O is over for me, this all sounds like so much fun. I hope it works out for you Claire and Irish!!! I think my DH would fall over if I did something like that. I wont even put lingerie on for him....I am too embarassed! I am so excited for you all getting :sex:!!!! 

I am 8 dpo ( I think ) PMS symptoms start early this month! I am grouchy, and bb's are even more sore!! Oh.....goody the early PMS, my fav.

I am very bored in the 2ww right now, cause I know I am just waiting for :witch:......so I am glad to have you ladies to entertain me :rofl:
And I know there is going to be a :bfp: this month!!! I can feel it!


----------



## cazd

Yup - with that kind of determination - Irish definitely deserves it!

Good luck !!!

Conswayla - I'm with you just waiting for AF now. Grr
Can't wait to get that 'I just know I'm pg' feeling - maybe next time.
But then... I've got unusually tender @@s and I've still got mild ov cramps...
Oh dammit - SS already!


----------



## Conswayla M

Cazd~ when I logged on today, I instantly saw your profile pic and I was like..............what? I thought it was a pic of a :bfp: and I almost peed my pants!! Hahaha, I was all excited.

My bb's are unusually sore too, really early on.
Hang in there, you may just get yours!!


----------



## honeybuns72

Conswayla - I am also on cd 21 but my cycles are anything between 31 and 35 days so goodness knows when :witch: will arrive :hissy: I know I ovulated 4 days ago so am a bit behind you. I'm already feeling PMT and have had a constant stitch on my right side today WTH? I know what you mean about not feeling lucky this month - I'm the same. My first two children were conceived with clomid and I like you fell pregnant easily last time - I have a son roughly your sons age.I read your journal earlier and I like you had over 18 high temps and a :bfn: :hissy: In fact I had 24 high temps,a :bfn: and still no :witch: till cd 42 last month so god knows whats going on in there!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust: to you and here's hoping lots of :bfp: in March
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well girls...my cunning little plan worked. :devil:

No we didn't end up in the car park :sex: but you know what I think dh would have loved that. :rofl:

But I did get :spermy: tonight without the constant moaning that he was tired and wait to later. I even managed to watch the end of Eastenders with my legs in the air. :rofl:

honeybuns, if you know what day to definately O'd on and the length of your luteal phase then you will definately know when AF is due even if your cycles can vary. Your LP is always going to be the same.


----------



## Conswayla M

Honeybuns~ well my cycle is sometimes 28 days, but when I get to day 30 with no :witch: I think thats it and then I am let down, so I put it at 30 days so that I am not offically late until after that lol.

I don't know why we are given the gift to fall pregnant once really fast and then we think.....hey it will be this easy again.....not so much!


----------



## claire99991

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: irish you go girl!!!:happydance:

well i went to the corner shop at the end of my street i go in there all the time and the woman in there always talk to me anyway went in and got 4 cans of red bull! she said oh god do u need sum energy i said oh no its for him when he finishes work she said blimey he will be up all night was like yup i hope so ! hahahaha

Well my mission hasnt started yet but i told him im running him a bath in a few min and then we going to bed he just nodded :dohh: lol this could go either way i have loads of EWCM though and my pos opk tonight is the night i need sum!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Even if your cycle went to 32 days you are not necessarily late. It really depends on the day you O and the length of your LP. Your LP is always the same length, say it is 14 days. Your normal cycle length is 28 days and you O on day 14. However, in one cycle you O on CD15 that means your cycle will be 29 days. If you O on CD15 and you have reached CD30 with out Af showing then that when you are late because your LP is 15 days then. Do you know what I mean?

Sorry I really had to tell you this as this is something I learnt today and it is so true.


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> Well my mission hasnt started yet but i told him im running him a bath in a few min and then we going to bed he just nodded :dohh: lol this could go either way i have loads of EWCM though and my pos opk tonight is the night i need sum!

Bloody hell...get that red bull down his neck asap!


----------



## claire99991

he has drank 3 cans of it haha ok am of will update u later

x


----------



## honeybuns72

Irish eyes - :rofl: all done and dusted and still managed to watch the ass end of Eastenders - it was definately worth having a day off work today then and the no knickers method defo worked .......hmmm must remember that one for next month :happydance::happydance: I thought that a womans leutal phase was always the same too but according to the fertility cons. and having researched it on the internet it can vary.I felt really hopeful last month when I ovulated on day cd 19 and having a leutal phase of 16/17 days expected :witch: on day 35/36.When she didn't arrive I got excited - I would test every day only to get :bfn:My leutal phase last month was 24 days and so it must have been a freaky month ( a corpus whatsit cyst maybe ) I don't know!

Conswayla M - Good luck this month - hope you get your :bfp:

Claire99991 - Hope you get DH's baby gravy after his long soak in the bath:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I thought this may be of interest. This is from an ebook that I foolishly paid for but I did get some good things from it. Most of the information I already knew. The roadmap they talk about is charting, checking cp, cm, opks, temping etc. 



> Many women believe that they may be pregnant if their AF is late. This, in itself, is not a myth. The misconception lies in the definition of the term late. A pro baby maker knows that to be late, she must be past her usual LP length.
> 
> The Amateur: Sue usually has a 28 day cycle. On CD30, her AF was still a
> no show. Hopeful, Sue rushes out to buy a pregnancy test. It is negative.
> Two days later, Sues AF begins. She has no idea why her cycle length was
> 32 days.
> 
> The Pro: Because she creates a roadmap, Sue is aware that she usually
> ovulates on CD14, and her LP is 14 days thus giving her a 28-day cycle
> length. This particular month, she did a lot of traveling and was pretty
> stressed. Ovulation didnt occur until CD18. On 15DPO, her AF started.
> Thus Sue had a 14 day LP, but a 32 day cycle, and she did not waste
> money on those costly pregnancy tests.
> 
> Cycle misconceptions not only can be a factor in unwanted pregnancies, but they can also serve to prevent a very much wanted one.


----------



## honeybuns72

Irish eyes - Thanks for that :hugs: The only thing is though I know I ovulated when I did cause I take my temp every morning and from the day it went up to 98.2 it stayed there for 24 days...WTF???? I've been charting for 13 months now and have never had a problem like this before - it must have been a corpus luteum cyst then :hissy: I think it releases progesterone and so keeps temps high :dohh: something like that anyway.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Have you check this out with your doctor?


----------



## honeybuns72

yes - I went to the Drs but they are hopless round here - I knew more about TTC than he did :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'll just have to wait and see what happens this month I guess and if it happens again go back :hissy:

How about you? DTD every day or everyother?


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> Even if your cycle went to 32 days you are not necessarily late. It really depends on the day you O and the length of your LP. Your LP is always the same length, say it is 14 days. Your normal cycle length is 28 days and you O on day 14. However, in one cycle you O on CD15 that means your cycle will be 29 days. If you O on CD15 and you have reached CD30 with out Af showing then that when you are late because your LP is 15 days then. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> Sorry I really had to tell you this as this is something I learnt today and it is so true.

It makes sense though. I still get so confused myself. Like last month I swear I O'd on like day 12.....or around there and my AF came on day 30.....thats a 17-18 day LP. Thats not normal! So this month I O'd on day 13 (it seems) and so I should expect AF on day 31 or 32? I don't really know exactly when I am O'ing so that will bugger it up for me.

GOOO CLAIRE!!! I am rooting for you, I hope you can seduce him into some :spermy:!!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Ohh, I just read your newest post Irish....and thank you for sharing, thats very interesting to know. I mean, I thought the LP was supposed to be the same.....but wasn't sure. So your O date is the one that changes and is affected by stress and what not, and your AF is not affected by any of that........I thought that may be how it went. So when people say "Your AF is late because of stress" its technically not your AF that is late, but infact your ovulation was late!!!! Oooooo, I like this new bit of info, it will help. I think I may have to pay more attention now to my LP.


----------



## claire99991

got sum :spermy: whooooo


----------



## Irish_eyes

Conswayla M said:


> Ohh, I just read your newest post Irish....and thank you for sharing, thats very interesting to know. I mean, I thought the LP was supposed to be the same.....but wasn't sure. So your O date is the one that changes and is affected by stress and what not, and your AF is not affected by any of that........I thought that may be how it went. So when people say "Your AF is late because of stress" its technically not your AF that is late, but infact your ovulation was late!!!! Oooooo, I like this new bit of info, it will help. I think I may have to pay more attention now to my LP.

Yes, I would say that means O is late but AF is not because your LP is the normal length and thats what makes your cycle different in days. But if you know when you O and what length you LP and you realise you LP is longer I suppose there may be a chance you are pg.

That is why I temp as well as opks as I would get a fair idea of O due to the temp shift.


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> got sum :spermy: whooooo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

waydago you! Hope it wasn't so stressful for you hun and he complied.


----------



## claire99991

wasnt stressful and complied 100% i think i even enjoyed it a bit lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

That is fab...maybe all this romantic or smutty plans we had today works rather than lets bd to have a baby. :rofl:

Now lets start planning on the seduction for tomorrow. :laugh2:

Oh and very TMI....I actually won doggy...never done that before.


----------



## claire99991

he said it was the blow job haha TMI there sorry :blush:

i need a whole new plan for tomorow!


----------



## Irish_eyes

You see...I refrained from BJs as they say the salvia isn't good but we brought it back in this month too. 

Also I am going un natural this month. No preseed...well...just to knock on heaven doors!


----------



## claire99991

hahahaha no preeseed for me either! and if i didnt bring the BJ's back in well i wouldnt have got any :spermy: and surly the saliva carnt kill them all ah well.


----------



## snugglebot

lol sounds like some good :sex: happened this evening. Congrats ladies ! WHO HOO!

I am trying one last time tonight after that, it is the 2ww for me. I will probably be more chatty once I get on the road since I won't have anything to do in the evening. Anyways, I better go pack! Ciao!


----------



## cazd

Watcha ladies !

Love the seduction stories :laugh2:

So glad you posted about LP + AF due dates.
I'm so the beginner!

After much deliberation I reckon I ov'd late this time - and Id've been waiting for the :witch: on the wrong day.

Then she'd be late and I'd be all excited and rush out to get the most spensive test !!!

Conswayla - Glad you like my new 2WW Avatar (nicked it from ff)
I've got sore @@s too - but don't usually get that 'till a few days before AF.
Hmmm - hope its a sign!


----------



## claire99991

:hissy: well i knew i started the :sex: of to early i have no ovulation pains as of yet! i normally have them by now i think ill ovulate late this month maybe tomorow and that means trying to get sum of OH again tonight which i dont think is going to work at all :( shouldnt have done cd12 have no idea how to get my OH in the mood tonight i have used all my tricks past 2 nights. Bugger also my cd21 results will be in accurate cos it means ill have to have them early cos they dont do tests on a weekend


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire...just be very sweet and flirty tonight. Again cook him a nice dinner...ask how his day was (be sure to sympathise if he has a bad one), have a few drinks and have a cuddle (but in the meantime just really try to turn him on). Or have a conversation like you need new underwear (get a catalogue out or on the net) and ask him which undies he'd prefer...that should get him going. :rofl:

I hav no idea what I am going to do either...I haven't had the chance to think it through yet. But I did go for my smear test today....and they used KY Jelly on me...is this ok? Will it be away by the time we bd?


----------



## claire99991

Irish not sure have a bath and that might get it out lol i should think it would be gone by tonight anyway.

Well my OH just nipped home for dinner and i told him i have no ov pains and my cd21 tests will be messed up and the tests i have when i come on my period will be messed up cos its all happening on a weekend and docs dont test on a weekend and he said 'we will have to get you preg this month then, we can do it again tonight' so fingers crossed. Catching your ovulation is so hard isnt it


----------



## Irish_eyes

That is so sweet of him...I mean I know how hard it is for you to get it from him when you need it. He seems to understand now and thats good.


----------



## claire99991

yea i know he understands and it must be harder for mean really to get things going its easier for woman isnt it


----------



## cazd

yup - dump a load of pre-seed up there and you're away!


----------



## claire99991

cazd said:


> yup - dump a load of pre-seed up there and you're away!

:rofl::rofl: 

i thought about putting sum viagra in his cup of tea :rofl:

well just done a opk and the line puts my really dark positive line last night to shame its like sumone has got thick red marker pen and drew on it in the same place 100 times anyway its the most positive i have ever seen a test so i think Ovulation is imminant anytime now i would say. So if i get sum baby juices tonight i think i will have done a good job this month :happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

3 words....Horny Goat Weed!


----------



## claire99991

Irish_eyes said:


> 3 words....Horny Goat Weed!

:rofl: eh?


----------



## snugglebot

I didn't ovulate, and I expect my 8 hrs of flying today will only delay it more 

And DH and I did such a good job at bding... Damn.


----------



## snugglebot

p.s. good luck claire! Sounds promising!


----------



## Conswayla M

Good job Claire, and good luck for tonight!!

You know, I find the mornings easier to get some if there is time. Because (well my DH) wakes up with morning wood!! Hahaha, so there isn't too much trouble just sneaking a sleepy grab in and then he is mine. So easy.....well most of the time.

I think the slava from a bj wouldn't be enough to kill sperm? I think it would be okay. 

Remember ladies, you have fertile CM so those :spermy: can live in there for up to 7 days, so I wouldn't worry too much about not having it right on O day. I know someone is going to get that :bfp: this month! I am going to visit a brand new baby this weekend......we bought her some really cute new clothes, and I was folding them last night and it felt so nice folding little baby stuff!


----------



## snugglebot

Conswayla M said:


> Remember ladies, you have fertile CM so those :spermy: can live in there for up to 7 days, so I wouldn't worry too much about not having it right on O day. I know someone is going to get that :bfp: this month!

Yes I must get some PMA...



Conswayla M said:


> I am going to visit a brand new baby this weekend......we bought her some really cute new clothes, and I was folding them last night and it felt so nice folding little baby stuff!

What kind of outfits did you get for baby? I love brand new ones!


----------



## Conswayla M

A cute little sleeper, and under shirt, and these cute little pants, and a hat. I wanted to buy a really cute dress...but I thought, I will wait until she is older and can actually wear it! I love it!!


----------



## claire99991

awww buying new baby stuff is the best!, i was sorting thru all of hollies old things the other day have put them away in a suitcase honestly i look at the babygrows and think no way did she fit into them! 

I have my nephew sleeping tonight he is only 1 bless him, so i have 2 kids so get settled down to bed later but they are both relativly good at going to bed anyway so thats ok. 

Snuggleboot i hope you ovulate any time now and hopefully there still will sum swimmers sat there ready and waiting xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

I have missed baby stuff, my little one is 7 1/2!!! I wonder where time went. And that that point DH and I were so turned off of having more, and we gave all his stuff away to a single mom that was pregnant. I don' regret doing that, she needed it. But I just can't wait to bring all that stuff back into my life. I am actually ready for it this time, the first time I was 21 and very confused :rofl:

Commonon egg.......come meet those :spermy: for snuggle!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I just read something that I thought I would share.

"A woman can ovulate before and up to three days AFTER the last day of clear or stretching mucus or a sensation of lubrication. If you only had intercourse on that one day, you might have missed ovulation. We recommend for couples trying to achieve a pregnancy, to have intercourse on the days of cervical mucus and for a day or two afterwards."
That really buggers me up now!! I figured when the ewcm was over.....O was over.....Arrggh I need to stop reading all this info, its just confusing me more and more!!


----------



## claire99991

conswala oh god its all so confusing isnt it haha, i had ewcm on day 11 and 12 now nothing and i havent ovulated yet.

Ok so i was meant to ov today and i havent had no pains! :hissy: opk is super super super dark so need to get sum :spermy: tonight and pray i ov tomorow, i keep nudging my side try and push a egg out haha


----------



## Conswayla M

Well I am totally thrown off now, I think maybe I am not O'ing when I think......so I may have either really missed my chance, or I caught it on day 16.....who cares! I can't figure this out anymore, it is given me a headache!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: At least I am laughing at myself and not crying!!

Awesome Claire!! Get you some tonight, but even if you don't your still in the game!!!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla have u tried opk tests?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Also do recommend temp as well. To be honest both opk and temping can confuse you too but you have a fair idea when it happened. I had a real temp dip yesterday and it bounced up today...which you would think I O'd yesterday but I haven't got a + opk yet and I think its too early. 

Got some :spermy: tonight...what a saga compared to last night.


----------



## claire99991

Irish u managed to get sum again? wow i need to come to your master class of getting :spermy: OH gone for a bath! im chuckling cos i really think my chances tonight are slim to none haha


----------



## Irish_eyes

God Claire...it was total opposite tonight...I did get it eventually but with alot of moaning and pain...yep he hurt himself at it yesterday. I just hope he is all right because I am going to jump him again tomorrow. My way around it is that I tell him he has to do it,its important...then he takes the hint its fertile week.


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> Irish u managed to get sum again? wow i need to come to your master class of getting :spermy: OH gone for a bath! im chuckling cos i really think my chances tonight are slim to none haha

go and wash his back!!!!


----------



## claire99991

oh bloody hell that was so much hard work!!! but i got sum :spermy: eventually im worn out sore and in pain! my ov pains started in the middle of it was thinking please just hurry up!! haha Irish good luck for tomorow i think i need to give my OH a break for a day

oh and guess wot he stopped me half way thru and told me to put sum preeseed up cos it was drying up :blush: so i did!


----------



## snugglebot

Well last month my CM dried up on OV so that truth doesn't surprise me but there are lots of ladies who this isn't true for either so I wouldn't stress conswayla.

As for me there is still a bit of EWCM in there but mostly watery...and DEFINITELY still some semen..there is just something about that smell. I get a wiff when I check my CM...

My cervix is lower and much firmer...so I don't know if I have o'd today or if my body "deferred" O... we shall see.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Snuggle....they say that O can be delayed due to travel and stress...have you been stress out about traveling...you may still O soon and you do have :spermy: in there so it is still possible. 

Claire...good for you hun...I had problems last night and just thought there wasn't any chance that I was going to get it because he was sore...but finally he pulled through...don't know whether to push for it tonight...I might give him a rest too...hoping that the pain in this thingy will subside ready for tomorrow. And tomorrow we would bd in the morning because I head up to Belfast to see mum all day on Sundays. If we bded tonight we will not be giving the :spermy: 24 hours to regenerate itself. I am hoping to get a + opk tomorrow and O on Monday so fingers crossed. 

Ok this is a bit TMI but I don't know what to call this CM. It was gooey, creamy, and looking at it you would say ewcm, but when I go to stretch it, it only stretches to less that a centimetre and it breaks. The EWCM I got the other day streched to about 3 or 4 inches!!!! So what would I call that?


----------



## claire99991

Irish sounds like its still fertile CM so i woulnt worry to much and there will still be sum :spermy: in there living in that really fertile CM you had the other day i would think.

I think u will be fine to give your OH a rest tonight let the :spermy: build strength before your most fertile time.

Ok well i had ov pains when i went to bad last night they are still there now but just niggles nothing to bad my opk is still positve but its lighter than yesterday so i think ive probs ovulated thru the night at sum point. Oh wants a rest tonight,damn him if only he could go for 1 more night it would have been perfect but he doesnt think it will work. Hopefully ive given it a good shot thou past 3 nights there should be lots of :spermy: from every night really just waiting for the egg and i used preeseed last night so thats ok. Just have to wait and see i guess.


----------



## cazd

OH NO ! 
Don't you just hate that.... the eggs right there... you just need a bit more baby juice...
That happened to us this cycle - my OH was well and truly worn out and totally sick of it!

But then... they do say that :sex: every other day is best....


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh well...DH has put the foot down and said no way for tonight...thats grand I guess as I still haven't got + opk yet and he does need to rest...going to jump him tomorrow morning though.


----------



## snugglebot

Irish_eyes said:


> Snuggle....they say that O can be delayed due to travel and stress...have you been stress out about traveling...you may still O soon and you do have :spermy: in there so it is still possible.

It has been totally insane at work before I left - which is why I think my temps were higher overall this month. Anyways my temps are on the way up...

Hope it happened yesterday or today... I hope I hope I hope!


----------



## claire99991

snugglebbot - fingers crossed for you hun i hope you have already ovulated as well.

Irish its probs perfect timing to give him a little rest anyway then there is no complaning tomorow.

Cazd how are you doing hun are you feeling positive this cycle?

Well my OH has now said we can try for sum more baby juice tonight but he honestly doesnt know if it will work, but hey at least he said we can give it ago! whoooo


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, he is being jokey at the minute...and I am being flirty with him...so we will see what happens later. It doesn't matter if I get it or don't tonight so I am not going to stress myself out but getting it will be an added bonus. 

Lucky you Clarie...did you give your OH something this month? :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

lol i think he was really disapointed when the doc told me about the pcos and it would be more difficult he said he was gutted and is set to prove them wrong. I dont know if we will be able to do it he said he will do it but it might take him a while and my ov pains have really kicked in now so i dont know if i can stand to do it. We will see later, im not gonna stress to much on everything i have read it says the few days before ov is the best days so the the sperm is there waiting and have done it past 3 nights so im still in with a good chance.


----------



## claire99991

:yipee::yipee: 4 nights running are ya proud of me! lol ;)

think ive done as much as i can do this month now 4 lots of :spermy: around ovulation fingers crossed


----------



## snugglebot

Holy moly ladies...most of you got a ton of :sex: this month... f'xd for you all. 

I got my hair done, did some bra shopping, had some yummy thai food...now ready for some chill time in my hotel room for a bit.


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot sounds like fun :) enjoy your me time xx

Well i have awful period cramps and backache today whats going on i only ovulated yesterday am i out already?


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> Cazd how are you doing hun are you feeling positive this cycle?
> 
> Well my OH has now said we can try for sum more baby juice tonight but he honestly doesnt know if it will work, but hey at least he said we can give it ago! whoooo

Ha! Love it that your OH wants to prove the Drs wrong!

Wonder why you've got cramps though - v strange?
I had ov pains for a week but they were defo OV - not AF.

I'm doing fine really - just sitting out my 2WW. Is that all of us just waiting on the :witch: now?

To be honest - I'm feeling more positive than ever!
I've got v tender @@s - and I only ever get that a day or so before AF - so being sore for so long I think is my first symptom!

I had lots of white cm today too - I'm still trying to convince myself its yellow! AND.... although OV pains have finally gone I'm getting random twinges...

We were talking about it this morning while we walked Trudy (we talk about babies every morning - ha!) And OH asked how soon after fertilisation does the egg start to divide?

Anyone know?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Waydago Claire...I am sooooooo proud of you. 

Well my little plan on Thursday as backfired...I kind of went u natural including the doors (no preseed at all) and now dh is really sore...that it is effect our bding. Last night and this morning we tired but the pain is putting him off. I wounldn't mind as much by my opks are getting darker...I would say they will most certainly be positive by tonight or this morning. However, he has agreed to try again tonight but he will be drinking today so god only knows what he will be like later. I just told him to watch porn all day...:rofl:

Well, if I don't get any tonight I think that is us out this month. Being too eagar didn't work after all.


----------



## claire99991

Irish dont give up hope just yet, i sat my OH in front of sum porn last night for 20 min thinking well ill give this a try doubt it will work came bk to check on him 20 min later and he was ready to go haha and only took few min whoooo haha.

Cazd omg its sounding really positive for you this month i have a really good feeling for you!!

Ok all the cramps i had this morning have gone now, dont know if it was just the last bit of ov pains i always think they are period cramps but when i actually get my period i realise i was very wrong! haha.

Had dream last night i got BFP awww well it was such a nice dream.


----------



## snugglebot

I hate to suggest this claire, but maybe it was just gas? I get pain in my ovarian region sometimes after eating meals with beans :oops:

ha ha

Irish, your poor poor man! What a trooper! First he hurts his wee wee and then it gets sore! Yikes! I am sure things will work out for you. One more session...

I haven't had a bfp/baby dream in awhile. I miss them but I guess it is a good thing because I always wake up heartbroken in the morning.


----------



## claire99991

snugglebot said:


> I hate to suggest this claire, but maybe it was just gas? I get pain in my ovarian region sometimes after eating meals with beans :oops:
> 
> ha ha
> 
> Irish, your poor poor man! What a trooper! First he hurts his wee wee and then it gets sore! Yikes! I am sure things will work out for you. One more session...
> 
> I haven't had a bfp/baby dream in awhile. I miss them but I guess it is a good thing because I always wake up heartbroken in the morning.


it probs was wind haha!! :rofl: i need to forget about what my body is doing for 2 weeks and just not pick up on every twinge


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello there girls...bit on the late side here but thought I'd pop in to update.

DH did as he said and was watching porn ready for me coming home. Well, I did get a + opk and some :spermy: (eventually) tonight. The only thing is it ended up with *cough* me on top *cough* but got on my back like lightening with legs in the air. So hope that is ok. 

So I told him he better be better for tomorrow night....but god love him he is still trudging on.


----------



## claire99991

awwww he sounds like a proper good un!! glad u got sum and u know the way i see it at least u got sum whatever position has to be better than none at all! i think u will be fine if u put legs straight up. Hope tomoz is the same for u xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, at least I can get him before he has a beer....I find that when he has a few beers it takes forever...I near gave up upteen times tonight. :laugh2: 

We are going for gold this month, eh? Theres just a lot of bding from all of us. :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

we certainly are arent we, carnt say the effort hasnt been put in this month anyway lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, all I can say is that at least one of us has to get a :bfp: 

The effort...the tears...the sweat...the porn and even sore winkies....there just has to be something that comes from it all..:rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Here...and I am not done yet...I haven't O'd...I can't believe I am saying this but I can not wait until 2WW this month.


----------



## claire99991

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

yes the tears (literally i was so sore i had carpet burn up there :rofl:) the porn yep he watched pleanty of that, the tantrums oh yes lots of them and yes lots of sweat as well :blush: not good haha!!

Im so glad im in the 2ww im all shagged out :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl:

I have to admit, me on top of my Dh's favorite position and one of the few ways I get any... he is a bit of a lazy lover sometimes...anyways, as I have said before,.. if women on top stopped people from having kids, it would be a form of birth control...same thing goes for putting legs in the air and all those other things.... 

Irish I am happy you got the +opk...at least one of us did this month! :D


----------



## quail

hi ladies well i havent got a clue where i am in my cycle i seem to spot around cd 19 for around 4 days then have full af around cd41 so dont know what to think any ideas? but i have only just finished breastfeeding a few days ago.x


----------



## cazd

wow quail - thats weird - but then - like you say - hormones might be running wild!

Irish-Eyes - you havne't ovd yet? I was sure your temps would go up. Hey ho - fingers crossed for a 36.5-er tomorrow then!

I'm defo PG - just v annoyed that I can't test yet. Got 3 cheapie sticks left and a spensive FRER so I'll use that on Saturday. Ooh - 5 days to go. - OK - now I'm getting excited.

Can't believe what night owls you guys are. I was asleep by 10 last night!

And ... just 'cos I love to share unnecessary TMI .... I love it on-top but have to be v careful or its over in a flash!!!


----------



## honeybuns72

cazd - sooooo funny :rofl: - it's the same in our house when I get on top (although very handy if you want to get it over and done with:rofl:) How many dpo are you? I am 8 dpo today but don't feel as optimistic as you I must be honest!! Send me some PMA will you......? It's so difficult not to test isn't it especially with so many IC lying around the house :hissy:

Good luck for next Friday if you can hold out till then!!! :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Just found this chart on countdown to pg...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_dpo_allsymptoms.php?dpo=7

!!!

I'm 7DPO today - Pretty sure I ov'd late - but I like that FF has me down as 10dpo!

Don't worry about my exuberant PMA - I was quite positive last month too - and the :witch: still came!


----------



## quail

well ladies just been to the doctors and she said the spotting is ovulation bleeding so at least i know when im o, so that makes me about 8dpo now im getting excited as i bd at all the right times.x


----------



## honeybuns72

Thanks for the link "countdown to pregnancy" - only problem is I seem to have all those symptoms every month anyway :rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG, more obsessing now - you are a naughty girl sending us that :happydance:
Do you think you can hold out till saturday before testing even though FF is putting you at 10dpo? I'm going to try and test as late as possible.....hmm....I've said that before....................:dohh:


----------



## claire99991

cazd how come your so convinced your preg this month then? :) im so happy for you carnt wait till u test!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thats a good sign cazd...that you just feel pg...I can't wait until you test. 

Well, girls I am having serious pains like AF...is this what they call O pain? I really feel as if AF is going to show although I did feel this the last 2 cycles around O as well. Any other month I didn't feel because I wasn't in tune with my body. 

I was only up late last night to make sure I got :spermy: as I was out all day and it took flipping 2 hours before he made it...he has a sore winkie for all of you who don't know why it took so long :rofl: and for all your info...no it wasn't a non stop 2 hour session. I had to really grit my teeth and bare it to get those :spermy: ...he had trouble keeping it up because of the pain and thats not normal for my dh.


----------



## Conswayla M

Wow, you ladies all have some cooperatng men this month! I think there will be a few :bfp: this month!! 
And to add, I like it on top too, and don't worry about not conceiving that way, I am sure that is how my son was conceived. 

What CD am I today? :rofl: Oh right 25....I have extremley sore bb's, they get worse everyday. I usually get sore bb's a few days before AF, but this has been since O. When I took off my bra last night it was hard to move, and DH said....wow they are very bouncy :rofl: And theire not that big, and since I have already had a child, they are not usually nice and firm and bouncy either! I think this is just another thing my body does, it makes a new symptom for me every month.

Cazd~ so you think this is it!! YAY! Let's hope so. I am 100% sure this wasn't it for me this month, but I have been expecting that since day1!!


----------



## claire99991

Irish so are you going for gold tonight as well then??

Conswayla dont give up just yet, are you 'trying'again next month if this month isnt it, im scared everyone gonna get there BFP and leave me behind (although i would be very pleased for u all :) )


----------



## Pato

honeybuns72 said:


> cazd - sooooo funny :rofl: - it's the same in our house when I get on top (although very handy if you want to get it over and done with:rofl:) How many dpo are you? I am 8 dpo today but don't feel as optimistic as you I must be honest!! Send me some PMA will you......? It's so difficult not to test isn't it especially with so many IC lying around the house :hissy:
> 
> Good luck for next Friday if you can hold out till then!!! :happydance:

:rofl::rofl: definately the best position for a quickie, hell I do it all the time:blush:. DH has figured it out now, (TMI alert) he usually throws me off and reverses the position when he thinks he's gonna ummm.....win:rofl:..that's it yeah win. Keeps him going for a few minutes more:rofl::rofl:.

cazd girl...I hope you get your :bfp::happydance:
Godd luck ladies..:dust::dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yeah, going for gold tonight...poor dh...he is still sore (even when he goes to the loo!!!!)...but fair play to him he is being cooperative though. I said to him tonight that I am sure he either can't wait until AF or better still a bfp this month so that he doesn't have to go through all this again until next time. Hope it is the bfp instead though.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yeah..top is the winner for me...but not dh so last night was quite by surprise.


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah I am still in the game, I am okay with not being pg this month. Of course I would still love to be, but I just don't feel it. Claire, its funny, I think that I am going to get left behind too! Well, I have a feeling that someone....or more then one will get a :bfp:

Oh yeah top is great for quick :sex:, I prefer it quicker! Plus thats the only way I can org, and that helps for concepton!! I don't want not 30 second man, but 10 minutes is enough for me. And if DH has had any drinks.....forget it, I am not up for 3 hours of :sex: LOL.


----------



## claire99991

Well i must be the only one here who doesnt like being on top lol i hate it! it hurts and i only do it if im really desperate for :spermy: lol i certainly couldnt orgasam like that ouch! maybe there is summat wrong with me lol


----------



## claire99991

well my OH came home from work and said well are u preg yet have u tested:rofl: i take it biology wasnt his strong subject! then he said well im up for sum :sex: tonight if it helps :rofl: bless, carnt hurt though i suppose lol


----------



## Conswayla M

GO Claire!! It has to happen this month for you, that is a lot of :spermy: you are getting!! 

On top can be uncomfortable if you are not positioned properly....takes a llittle practise hehehe. DH loves it....probably cause he's lazy :rofl::rofl:

:dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, my dh is fast a friggin sleep....out for he count...and he gets in such a fool mood when I wake him!!!! 

Yeah, it depends on the way you are positioned on top but dh can't proved :spermy: this way. He prefers spoons! :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

oh no irish what ya gonna do?? wake him or just leave it?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am soooooooo f**king annoyed with him at the minute. I am waking him and he is basically telling me to P*ss off and that I am annoying him. :hissy::hissy: He knows that my opks are positive and this is important and I have had basically just enough, enough of him, enough of all this ttc. I just give up...I am not going to carry on and I am not friggin stressing myself out. I am out this month!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Awww Irish! I know that feeling when you are sure you need the :spermy: and your DH wont cooperate! And you feel so frusterated and sad. You do have some :spermy: in there, so don't loose hope now. You can do it! And the egg will stick around for 24-48 hours, catch him in the morning, or give him another hour or 2 of sleep and then jump on him in a way that he can't refuse. I know exactly what you feel like right now, and it is not fun. :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I've calm slightly after having a cig...yes 5 months of them and I caved. But I feel really sick now. :sick:


----------



## Conswayla M

Uh oh!! That was your first smoke in 5 months!!?? Oh no! I know what thats like. I quit when I was pg with DS, and then quit a few more times. And when DH and started ttc again we both quit, and then things got stressful and we started again.....yeah I am still smoking....I know how bad I am I do. I need a good reason to quit I guess.

That first one will make you sick...I hope you are okay now though!


----------



## snugglebot

Pato you are funny! Love the reverse psychology.

Irish, sorry about your rotten evening! And especially about the cig! Hopefully that craving doesn't come back again.

I am pretty confident in saying I am in my 2ww... FINALLY. I can't wait to see the crosshair's on my chart...you ladies all know what that means...chart gallery comparison time...:dohh:

Hopeless, I'm totally hopeless.

Come on bfps! :dust:


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome to the 2ww! I feel like I have been here forever alone :rofl:!
I only have 3-5 days left until :witch: comes.....this is the hardest time. I hope she is earlier then later this month. 

Oohh, I held a brand new baby this weekend.....awwwww I held her for an hour!! It was the best thing, and I just watched DH starte at me while I was holding her, I didn't let him have a turn.


----------



## snugglebot

lol good for you conswayla...make him want a baby like no tomorrow so that he gives you tons of :sex:

That said, any symptoms? I really hope this is your cycle and you won't need to have :sex: for anything but love!


----------



## claire99991

irish awww nooooo :hissy :hissy: god i know what your going thru right now i really do!! but your not out hun you have :spermy: in there from last night, try again tomorow they say every other day is ok anyway! i nearly caved and went for the cigs when i got my news about my pcos and that was it i was giving up i didnt care it was all to much hard work and upset! you will feel better when u calm down babe hugz xxxxxx

Conswayla awwww @ the new baby you really need to get your xmas baby next cycle is gonna be yours (if you dont get it this month ;) ) 

snuggleboot welcome to the 2ww


----------



## snugglebot

ok I am totally confused....

I just went to the bathroom and my cervix was high, soft and I had a ton of EWCM? WTF? 

I give up.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I have just tried to waken him again and I was told to f off!!!!!!

He told me he was going to dose for 10 mins and I had to waken him. That was at 8pm and now it is 10.45pm!


----------



## Irish_eyes

What pees me off is that I get up in the mornings make him a lunch, drop him off were he gets his lift from work and then I come home and make his f'n dinner and he could just spare 10mins of his time doing this for me? (Or maybe he knows it will take him the 2 hours and I can see his point :laugh2:). I don't get it tonight he will have no lunch and he can walk it!


----------



## claire99991

:growlmad: Irish he will be all sympathetic in the morning!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Then its too late...that just sent me over the edge...every time I get my AF he promises that he will do this and that the following month. Then he gets on like this!!!! :hissy:


----------



## claire99991

:rofl: irish good 4 u!!!! 


snuggleboot thats weird it sounds like your fertile now??

Oh i havent checked my cervix or cm since before ovulation and i dont plan to either :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

Irish, I think all men are the same hun i really do :( carnt u wake him up with a BJ or sumthing? will he still be angry!?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Am that angry I would bite the f'n thing off!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

hi ladies... i can see some interesting convo.. can i join please?


----------



## claire99991

put the anger to one side think of the :spermy: 

Anegaraussie hiya hun lol welcome xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl: :rofl: 

sure aneageraussie.


----------



## snugglebot

Sweets, I know it is frustrating. But I have to say, he is probably just as frustrated. It is really hard for men if they knew that they might not have an easy time "Getting it up". The fact he stayed with you last night despite the pain was probably all his ego...and if it hurts him physically, he knows it will be hard again and he probably doesn't want to go through that again...

Don't be mad! You have an amazing chance this month! You have had soooo much :spermy: in ya, I have no doubt there is a fertilized eggy soon to be had.


----------



## aneageraussie

hi there Claire.. seems i have met you before.. lol..
and yes good idea giving DH a Bj... sure will wake him up.....


----------



## claire99991

snugglebot said:


> Sweets, I know it is frustrating. But I have to say, he is probably just as frustrated. It is really hard for men if they knew that they might not have an easy time "Getting it up". The fact he stayed with you last night despite the pain was probably all his ego...and if it hurts him physically, he knows it will be hard again and he probably doesn't want to go through that again...
> 
> Don't be mad! You have an amazing chance this month! You have had soooo much :spermy: in ya, I have no doubt there is a fertilized eggy soon to be had.

i actually agree with this although its fustrating its harder for men they have to rise to the occasion in pain that carnt be good! u have loads and loads of :spermy: in there and i think u have a fab chance!


----------



## aneageraussie

thats tru what u ladies are saying.. now i come to think of it.. poor DH has to do it for me even tho he had flu cuz i wanted :spermy: inside me.. now that im getting out for the month.. i m feeling bad for him


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie when is :witch: due?


----------



## aneageraussie

i was sure this morning as im 26-28 day cycle and i had cramps and wet feeling down there last night but havnt showed her ugly face yet...
my boobs have stopped hurting so im guessing latest by tommorow or day fater :cry::cry:


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish~ It is hard on both sides, but don't count yourself out. You are not out for sure. You have a good chance! I did have to laugh when you said you would bite his thing off......maybe just stay away for now.....cause you may need it later. Hang in there hun, it will get better, and watch....you will probably end up preggo this month!

I don't think I have any symptoms yet Claire. I am CM and CP checking just a little......but serisouly....like 90% less then I usually do. And my CP is doing the same stuff it usually does, and my CM too. So I have no clue what that means. I got a bad cold about a month ago and instead of going away it has hit me hard again and I am stuffed up, sneezing, and I feel warm. My boobs are soo freaking sore and I am :devil: I don't feel much different other then that.....so nothing really lol.


----------



## claire99991

awww hope your cold gets better soon, i think i may be getting a bug i feel fine but ive been freezing all day like goosebump freezing i have fire on full heating on full and duvet over me, my OH walked in front room and nearly passed out but i still feel cold, hahaha thought it was just a chilly day so he thinks i might be getting a bug


----------



## Conswayla M

snugglebot said:


> ok I am totally confused....
> 
> I just went to the bathroom and my cervix was high, soft and I had a ton of EWCM? WTF?
> 
> I give up.


I am with you....I give up on the whole CP and CM thing....its not worth it anymore LOL.

But, it could be a good sign, so maybe :sex: one more time just in case!!

Ohhh, I can not wait to have :sex: for fun!! DH and I did this weekend, but I wasn't in the mood, but I did it anyway, because he wanted it.....and I think he wanted it because he knew it was for us and not for a baby. I am just not as eager right now unless it is for baby making....and I hate that.


----------



## aneageraussie

please send cold weather to Australia ladies
its boiling here today


----------



## claire99991

aneagaraussie its good :witch: hasnt shown yet though?? as long as it just stays away


----------



## Conswayla M

aneagaraussie~ sure, send some of your hot weather here! Then maybe this stinkin' cold will go away :)


----------



## claire99991

claire99991 said:


> aneagaraussie its good :witch: hasnt shown yet though?? as long as it just stays away

:hissy: your making me jelous!! lol


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah..i will fight with :witch: to stay away


----------



## Conswayla M

Stay away :witch:!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

Conswayla M said:


> aneagaraussie~ sure, send some of your hot weather here! Then maybe this stinkin' cold will go away :)

take hot weather from here.. we had the worst summers.. cant wait to get it over with.,,,,bring on winters...


----------



## Conswayla M

That's what I wanted this past summer, I couldn't wait for winter to get here cause it was so hot....and now I want the hot back!!! TTC is much easier in the winter though, it gets so damn hot that it makes it hard to :sex: at least when it is cold, we are warming each other up!!


----------



## aneageraussie

i agree.. we do :sex: in winters for US and in winters its just :sex: for the baby.. yesterday Dh was telling me when he was trying to cheer me up saying "may be you will get pregnant in winters only".....
so come back winters soon.....:happydance:


----------



## aneageraussie

i agree.. we do :sex: in winters for US and in summers its just :sex: for the baby.. yesterday Dh was telling me when he was trying to cheer me up saying "may be you will get pregnant in winters only".....
so come back winters soon.....:happydance:


----------



## claire99991

i agree much easier to :sex: in winter


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah I notice in the summers you have to do it in the shower or something! Hmmm, I got preggo with my first in the winter......I guess it makes sense!!


----------



## claire99991

i got preggo in may with my 1st haha and it wasnt in the shower


----------



## snugglebot

Conswayla M said:


> snugglebot said:
> 
> 
> ok I am totally confused....
> 
> I just went to the bathroom and my cervix was high, soft and I had a ton of EWCM? WTF?
> 
> I give up.
> 
> 
> I am with you....I give up on the whole CP and CM thing....its not worth it anymore LOL.
> 
> But, it could be a good sign, so maybe :sex: one more time just in case!!
> 
> Ohhh, I can not wait to have :sex: for fun!! DH and I did this weekend, but I wasn't in the mood, but I did it anyway, because he wanted it.....and I think he wanted it because he knew it was for us and not for a baby. I am just not as eager right now unless it is for baby making....and I hate that.Click to expand...

ummm unless I grab some random guy off the streets of here I won't be getting any :sex: tonight... I am precisely 4900km away from my dh (that is about 10 hrs travel by plane -including stops)

Conswayla, bring on the sore boobs! I sure hope this is your month!

Good luck aneageraussie!! I hope the :witch: isn't coming. Many ladies get cramps but she never shows...

Hope you aren't getting sick claire!


----------



## aneageraussie

my DH had enough :sex: while we were trying.. i try to nudge him after that and that answer was flat no... oh well.. soon it will be that time again yipeeeeeeeee:happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

That's right Snuggle, your out of town! Ahh, I am sure you caught all the :spermy: you needed!

Oh these boobs are bad, its like when I stopped b/c mid cycle and they hurt like this. I doubt it is a sign, and it sucks that I am getting some weird sign because I don't want it to get my hopes up. I will find out how bad they are when I take my bra off tonight.....when I get home from work that is. Don't want to scare anyone here! :rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

Conswayla M said:


> That's right Snuggle, your out of town! Ahh, I am sure you caught all the :spermy: you needed!
> 
> Oh these boobs are bad, its like when I stopped b/c mid cycle and they hurt like this. I doubt it is a sign, and it sucks that I am getting some weird sign because I don't want it to get my hopes up. I will find out how bad they are when I take my bra off tonight.....when I get home from work that is. Don't want to scare anyone here! :rofl:


oh i used to do take my bra off every evening as soon as i reach home after i O.. my boobs were hurting SO much.. but the pain disappeared.. magically... and now im waiting for :witch: to come.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well ladies...I do have to apologise for my ranting tonight...maybe O gives me similiar symptoms to AF in terms of PMS, maybe POS? I was a demon earlier wasn't I? 

Well....he delivered :spermy:

So can I take back all the bad things I said about him? 

Oh wait...hold that thought until tomorrow :laugh2:


----------



## aneageraussie

wow Irish eyes that was a LONG session ...lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am know for the long sessions...:laugh2:

Had my legs in the air for a while...don't know if that works really.


----------



## aneageraussie

i hope :spermy: meets egg....:happydance:


----------



## claire99991

wow irish im seriously impressed !!! yes please send the pre ov demon bk away till 2morow now haha!!


----------



## snugglebot

I too am impressed Irish! I hate to say it but you better treat your poor DH good ! HA HA...what did you have to promise him?


----------



## aneageraussie

whats the trick Irish? may i can use it too..lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

Nothing girls...I don't promise him anything really. I just told him that my tests are positive (normally he doesn't want to know this but desperate times cause for desperate measures) and I just think he knows its his cue...of course he mumbled that he didn't care...blah blah...I think I just had a hissy fit :hissy:...stamped my feet...and got my own way. I don't normally get my own way at all but I suppose he thought he'd never hear the end of it if he didn't. 

So tonight ladies...I am straight in from work and I will be waiting for him. He always says not to do this as he like to read the news...have a wash...eat dinner...go in his night sleep...sod that I will be waiting for him to get it out of the way. :laugh2:


----------



## Irish_eyes

snugglebot said:


> I too am impressed Irish! I hate to say it but you better treat your poor DH good ! HA HA...what did you have to promise him?

A few beers and he's happy...


----------



## claire99991

good luck fot tonight irish! xx


----------



## cazd

Hello ladies - I've Just caught up on the past few day's antics!

Irish_Eyes - Bravo! You feeling happier now you're full up?! Oooh - I make it sound so clinical ! :rofl:

Claire - hope its just a mini-cold and doesn't hit you too hard. Being ills not fun at all.

Aneageraussie - hi + welcome! Can't imagine it being roasting hot - our office is freezing - my fingers are numb but I'm too stingy to put the fire on!

Snugglebot - I don't know how you cope being so far away from your man. I'm joined at the hip with mine - I'm like a lost soul without him - even if he's out working during the day. When're you due back?

And Conswayla - well done on not checking your cp so much - that's fab! I've checked mine a few times but there doesn't seem to be much difference.

My cm has mostly gone which isn't so great. But my @@s are killing me. I know what you mean aneageraussie about taking your bra off! 
I'm still feeling PG - I reckon I'm about 70% convinced I'll get a BFP.
My ov pains were immense this month and I'm still getting sharp twinges. On top of that my @@s have never hurt for such a long time before AF.

But then... these could just be new symptoms for my body to play tricks on me with!

Testing with FRER on Friday - 3 days to go!


----------



## claire99991

cazd im soooooo excited for friday i think your gonna get it :happydance: :happydance: 

Well i rang my surgery today to say what do i do for cd21 blood test cos its on a saterday! :dohh: so the receptionist went and asked my doc who said i was to come in late friday afternoon and she would do my bloods herself then, she said it might be a bit out but should give us a rough idea, guess its nice of her to do them herself on a friday tea time im sure she would rather go home.


----------



## Conswayla M

Good job Irish, I knew you would get some!!! Hopefully it doesn't always have to be that hard. Do you all think that once we are preg that our DH's will want :sex:? LOL

Cazd, good signs for you, I think this is it for you too. I have a good feeling that it is going to work out. My bb's as well have never been this sore this long before AF is due. This morning they weren't so bad and now they hurt again. Grrr, my body gives me a new symptoms each month too. It is frusterating. 

My CM is pretty much dry, a little watery and sticky, CP is all over the place, and so it has been easy for me to give up on checking it so much. I have realized that it tells me nothing.


----------



## cazd

Wow - its great to share the same symptoms. Maybe your month of not trying so hard might pay off !


----------



## Conswayla M

I dunno, I just don't feel it. Mind you this cold has been conjesting my head and chest and nose, so thats really all I feel these days!!


----------



## claire99991

:) hi girls hope we are keepin up the PMA and irish wherever u are i hope ur getting :sex:

well this is so weird i have invented another symptom haha well im 3dpo and the evil pmt bitch has come out to play very early this month she normally shoes her head a day or 2 before im due on i would say 4 days before at the most, well i am feeling very angry for no reason tonight my OH buggered of out of the way, this is going to sound proper mental but i have a tingling sensation in my body but its like anger and its bubbling up like im going to explode with anger haha what the hell is going on!


----------



## aneageraussie

Hey Claire,
let that anger come out and u will feel better after that.. .lol..


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> :) hi girls hope we are keepin up the PMA and irish wherever u are i hope ur getting :sex:
> 
> well this is so weird i have invented another symptom haha well im 3dpo and the evil pmt bitch has come out to play very early this month she normally shoes her head a day or 2 before im due on i would say 4 days before at the most, well i am feeling very angry for no reason tonight my OH buggered of out of the way, this is going to sound proper mental but i have a tingling sensation in my body but its like anger and its bubbling up like im going to explode with anger haha what the hell is going on!


I have been extra angry and moody this month too! Its the stress from all this ttc crap....it gets to you!
Or..................it could be your bodies reaction to a little egg going on a trip to attach itself to you!!


----------



## claire99991

well whatever it is im not liking it im like :muaha:


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: I know what you mean! 

:devil: has come out and is ready to play. I think it is a good sign though:)


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I was like that yesterday as you all know. 

Yep, I got some more :sex: tonight but I think its wearing dh down...he has put his foot down now and told that is it...I said no it isn't. :laugh2:

I will push for tomorrow as well so we'll see what happens. I am going to Belfast on Thursday night so I think he will be glad to see the back of me this week. :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

god bless your DH irish he really is a trooper!


----------



## snugglebot

cazd said:


> Snugglebot - I don't know how you cope being so far away from your man. I'm joined at the hip with mine - I'm like a lost soul without him - even if he's out working during the day. When're you due back?

I get home late Wed night but then leave again for another week on Sunday, get back the following friday... it is the perfect way to spend the 2ww.

Cazd and Conswayla I'm super excited to find out your results! Good luck girls! :dust:

Irish, your man is a keeper! I can't believe how cooperative he is. Insane!!

Well I am off for a bit. Will login later tonight after many of you have gone to bed. Ciao!


----------



## Irish_eyes

> god bless your DH irish he really is a trooper!




> Irish, your man is a keeper! I can't believe how cooperative he is. Insane!!

Do you think? He was like a big baby stamping his feet...I just ignored that and then he got into it. I think he does that to see if I'd say sod it. Wrong!


----------



## Conswayla M

Wow, but you still got it from him!!! That's great! DH and I had made plan that we would :sex: every night, or try to anyway....we lasted 2 weeks :rofl:

I just wish this cycle would end already! The worst part is that if I O'd on day 13, I would be like like 13 dpo today! Hahahaha.

I don't like this game anymore!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

i was telling to DH last night that :witch: is on her way and we have to do lots and lots of :sex: this month..
he has declared im crazy and mental.. lol.. 
he told me he wont be doing it s much as we were doing and even gave me the days - cd12,13,14 and thats it..
then i have to put my angry face and said im not listening and we have to do it every day up until i O and 2-3 days after that.. he didnt say anything but was sure he didnt approve of it.. lol


----------



## Conswayla M

aneageraussie said:


> i was telling to DH last night that :witch: is on her way and we have to do lots and lots of :sex: this month..
> he has declared im crazy and mental.. lol..
> he told me he wont be doing it s much as we were doing and even gave me the days - cd12,13,14 and thats it..
> then i have to put my angry face and said im not listening and we have to do it every day up until i O and 2-3 days after that.. he didnt say anything but was sure he didnt approve of it.. lol


You think that men would be after :sex: more then us!! I mean to turn it down is just so out of character for a guy. Sheesh, all they have to do is have :sex: and we have to carry the baby for 9 months, and then push it out of us! Their part is easy if you ask me. 

I told DH I am planning on CD 10, 12, 14, 16, 17 if I can. He is getting surgery right away, so that may hamper our attempts next cycle......grrrrrrrrrreat :( He wasn't sure if it was going to be possible or not......you know, I guess he has to recover!


----------



## aneageraussie

Conswayla M said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> i was telling to DH last night that :witch: is on her way and we have to do lots and lots of :sex: this month..
> he has declared im crazy and mental.. lol..
> he told me he wont be doing it s much as we were doing and even gave me the days - cd12,13,14 and thats it..
> then i have to put my angry face and said im not listening and we have to do it every day up until i O and 2-3 days after that.. he didnt say anything but was sure he didnt approve of it.. lol
> 
> 
> You think that men would be after :sex: more then us!! I mean to turn it down is just so out of character for a guy. Sheesh, all they have to do is have :sex: and we have to carry the baby for 9 months, and then push it out of us! Their part is easy if you ask me.
> 
> I told DH I am planning on CD 10, 12, 14, 16, 17 if I can. He is getting surgery right away, so that may hamper our attempts next cycle......grrrrrrrrrreat :( He wasn't sure if it was going to be possible or not......you know, I guess he has to recover!Click to expand...

 i agree 100% men's effort technicallyis just for 3-4 minutes and ours more then 9 month and continues after that.. they have their task cut out but still they whinge..
and yes when doing :sex:. they enjoy it too... so wonder why they complain...


----------



## Conswayla M

Must be the fact that they think we are using them for their :spermy: I am sure a lot of the time we are, but there are times when I know I just want :sex: Its hard thats for sure. I just want to get pregnant so I can stop with all of this! I am sure the rest of you feel the same. 

:dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Definately, it has also put a lot of stress on me trying to get all that :spermy: and then as you know I get so moody when it just doesn't go to plan. I just can't wait to fall pg...then I can really give off to dh for not cooperating. :laugh2:


----------



## aneageraussie

how many of you are trying for the first baby.. i am.. and i always hv this thought " what if i never get pregnant"?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am and thats the exact thought I have...I think thats why I am desperate to try as hard as possible to get pg. But I think that if you are ttc no1 you will always think that because my sil thought that too but fell pg on her first try.


----------



## Conswayla M

Not to mention the strress we put on ourselfs to actually get the :sex: can't help with the conceiving chances!

This is for my second, but my first is 7 1/2.


----------



## aneageraussie

you knw thats freaking me out.. im 29 and DH is 33 .. im thinknig we are too late..


----------



## Irish_eyes

I'm 31 and dh is 33 aswell so you not alone hun.


----------



## aneageraussie

Irish_eyes said:


> I'm 31 and dh is 33 aswell so you not alone hun.

are u trying for ur first?


----------



## claire99991

you girls are still young your certainly not to old dont be silly! it will all turn out ok for you.

I thought it was just my OH that wasnt that keen on all the :sex: around ov! he sumtimes gets stage fright and carnt finish of, he says its me i put to much pressure on him. How does he think i feel, i stress all month check cm, cp, opk, symptom spot deal with the pmt bitch that takes over, the bleeding, the cramps, finding out i have pcos and its probs not him with the problem so feeling like a complete failure :hissy: and he whinges about 3 min of sex! for a few god damn :spermy: (as you can see the pmt bitch hasnt gone away yet...)


----------



## aneageraussie

you know it was my decision to wait to have babies after we got married.. 
so now when i get stressed DH always says it was you decision and i dnt regret it but yeah i want to have first:baby: before i turn 30 and DH turns 35.. i hope we get it :(


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie course u will, has :witch: shown up yet? x


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> anegaraussie course u will, has :witch: shown up yet? x

no not yet but she shd be here by evening.. i really want to get over and done with her and start a new cycle with pre seed...:happydance::happydance:... and hope for a december baby :)
yeah Christmas baby would be great :)


----------



## claire99991

yea i agree xmas baby would be fab wouldnt it, :happydance:


----------



## aneageraussie

thank u ladies for putting me in ease.. :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

aneageraussie said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> I'm 31 and dh is 33 aswell so you not alone hun.
> 
> are u trying for ur first?Click to expand...

yes..thats why I think I am finding the whole experience stressful but I'd know yet if we can get pregnant. I have high prolactin levels but I am on medication for it. I got a blood test done last week for it so I'll find out at the start of the week what my levels are like now. I have been taking the medication from Aug 08 and at 5mg a day. The first time I went on this I was taking 2.5mg a day and the levels dropped quite a bit. So we will see what happens.


----------



## snugglebot

LOVE the avatar irish!

well ladies, I won't be on much more today, am about to get ready for the last of my meetings and then I'm going home! :happydance: I will check in with you all tomorrow!


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot safe journey xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

aneageraussie~ I'm 29 and DH is 32. We probably wouldn't have started trying until when we did about 3 years ago anyway. Our son was a surprise that we got when we had only been dating for a year, we moved into together and 2 months later I was pregnant (I was 21). So now all our friends are having babies and we have a 7 year old! I feel so old next to me friends that are older then me just having kids. So don't worry you have lots of time to do this. My friends that are 30-32 are just strarting their families now and want 2-3 kids. Nothing wrong with waiting, its hard when you are not ready for a baby.

Well I wont be on much the next few days. I may be around on Friday, and not much on the weekend. AF is due anywhere between tomorrow and the 7th. I am sure she will be here soon. Taking off my bra last night I almost cried it hurt so bad. It feels like my left boob is bruised!! It hurts so much. I am starting to get the feeling in my gut that :witch: will be here soon............uhhgg


----------



## WannabeaMomma

My :witch: showed up on Feb. 7th after getting a :bfp:!!! Now I'm waiting until this Sat for her to show back up. We really didn't try this time, but I am getting the same cramps as last time!!! So sign me up baby!


----------



## WannabeaMomma

I'm 21 btw :dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

WannabeaMomma said:


> My :witch: showed up on Feb. 7th after getting a :bfp:!!! Now I'm waiting until this Sat for her to show back up. We really didn't try this time, but I am getting the same cramps as last time!!! So sign me up baby!


That sucks, you had a chemical then? I am so sorry to hear that :(

When is :witch: due?

Good luck, hope you get it this time around.


----------



## Irish_eyes

WannabeaMomma said:


> My :witch: showed up on Feb. 7th after getting a :bfp:!!! Now I'm waiting until this Sat for her to show back up. We really didn't try this time, but I am getting the same cramps as last time!!! So sign me up baby!

Hello there...sorry to hear about what seems to have been a chemical pregnany you had. 

Fingers crossed for you for this month. :dust:


----------



## cazd

I think I'm just waiting on the :witch: too. After weeks of feeling so positive - I'm back to feeling that this just isn't our month either. 
My @@s don't hurt so much now and all PG feelings have gone!

I'm 30 and my OH is 32. Just hope it doesn't take us too long to make a baby - we're planning for 2 so I'm keen to get it started asap so I have the 2nd before I'm 35...


----------



## claire99991

cazd dont give up just yet hun you were feeling so positive!! xx


----------



## claire99991

Ok well today 5dpo, feeling really good have loads of energy in a good mood :saywhat: no back ache no period pain no sore boobs so no signs of :witch: and no signs of :bfp: either! 

Well gonna make the most of it do my housework and then take my daughter to a farm for dinner the food there is all fresh and sooooo yummy! Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

You may still be in Cazd!!! Just keep up that positive vibe and you may just get it!

Yay Claire! Thats great you are this far with no pms, maybe this is it!

CD28 here, so :witch: could show up anytime today, up until the 7th! bb's are still killing me! The pain usually goes away just before af comes, but my body just wants to screw around with me again this month. Last night while I was layng in bed, there was this constant ache running through the right one, and it hurt alot! I wonder if something is wrong? 
Nothing else to report here, everything else feels just normal.


----------



## cazd

Achy @@s has to be a fab sign !

Mine only hurt a little bit and I'm all annoyed - I want to be aching and throwing up!


----------



## snugglebot

Conswayla M said:


> Last night while I was layng in bed, there was this constant ache running through the right one, and it hurt alot! I wonder if something is wrong?

Are you kidding me!!!! THAT IS A GREAT SIGN! I sure hope you are the next one to get a bfp Conswayla!


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks guys!! I know I should try to stay positive, but I just think it is another one of those things that I just have to add to the long list of symptoms in the 2ww! But.....I am still not going crazy so thats a good sign!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla i think its a fab sign that your boobs are sore!! please :witch: stay away. I mean if u think about it your boobs stop hurting before AF as the progestrone drops so the longer they hurt the better. :)


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> conswayla i think its a fab sign that your boobs are sore!! please :witch: stay away. I mean if u think about it your boobs stop hurting before AF as the progestrone drops so the longer they hurt the better. :)

Thats true! They should stop hurting soon then, cause AF should be here tomorrow, or the next day at the latest (i think)
After eating lunch today, i washed it down with a big glass of milk and I got this taste in my mouth, like I had pennies in my mouth. Its gone now, and I am trying not to symptom spot. I am sure it was nothing, since it is gone after about 5 minutes.


----------



## claire99991

Conswayla M said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> conswayla i think its a fab sign that your boobs are sore!! please :witch: stay away. I mean if u think about it your boobs stop hurting before AF as the progestrone drops so the longer they hurt the better. :)
> 
> Thats true! They should stop hurting soon then, cause AF should be here tomorrow, or the next day at the latest (i think)
> After eating lunch today, i washed it down with a big glass of milk and I got this taste in my mouth, like I had pennies in my mouth. Its gone now, and I am trying not to symptom spot. I am sure it was nothing, since it is gone after about 5 minutes.Click to expand...

your getting me very excited!! metal taste in mouth oh god its all to perfect :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

They are all good sign conswayla...hoping the :witch: stays away. 

Well, I don't really have symptoms that stand out really and I suppose its way too soon anyway. I am bloated, gassy, sore bbs, AF feeling and weepy. The bloating and gas is due to eating for Ireland today and yeah I was quite weepy but I don't know it that is out of the norm. A girl in work upset me today and I was also thinking about daddy. I am normally more weepy closer to AF.


----------



## cazd

Wow Conswayla - tasting metal... hope you get that again today!

I used my last First Response today and it was a resounding BFN. Now I'm all moody and I don't want to do any work!


----------



## claire99991

cazd awww im so sorry about the BFN!! :(

6dpo for me, and i have got my backache in left side so i guess im out this month as well, last month i got it 7dpo and month before i got it 6dpo and 7dpo :( 

Got my cd21 blood test this afternoon and will have to wait around a week for the results i know its going to be bad so hoping at least then i can get my referral for fertility speciallist. On the good side day 2 of my diet and its going well. my Aim is to loose a stone and im determind to do it for the summer, will weigh myself in a couple of weeks to see how im doing. 

Hope we get sum BFP's in this thread this month we have all worked so hard!


----------



## claire99991

Ok well had my cd21 tests although cos my body decided to ovulate a day later this month i am only 6dpo not 7! GRR the nurse said the results wont be very accurate! Great. Have to ring up wednesday for results


----------



## Conswayla M

Bb's still hurt, the metallic taste must have been something that I ate and then the milk made it taste funny. Anyway I know they are not symptoms, had spotting last night and this morning full force :witch:. I expected it this month, and I wasn't surprised. I am actually okay, except for these cramps ouch!

Sorry about the :bfn: cazd, but remember it could still happen, you could just be testing too early.

Hope your tests come out okay Claire, I am hoping that everything works out.....but the test showed that you did O then? Thats a good thing.

Well, I am hanging around, cause I am going to watch someone get a :bfp:!


----------



## snugglebot

I hope to see a couple BFPs on this thread this weekend! Fingers crossed for you ladies!!!

Claire, I hope they can still sort things out...sorry about the news though.

Cazd, you aren't 14dpo yet (which is the average day people start to get bfps), so there is tons of hope. When will you test next?


----------



## claire99991

conswayla i dont get the results till next wed to see if i did ovulate or not, sorry about the :witch: are you going to start a new thread to see if we can get our xmas bfp's?? xx

I really hope to see sumone get it this cycle as well. 

xx


----------



## claire99991

oh and cazd when i tested 14dpo with FR i got a neg then 18dpo with FR got a positive! (this was with my daughter) so dont go giving up hope yet x


----------



## Conswayla M

Okay....https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-b...g-get-those-christmas-babies.html#post1674888

But I don't want any of you to join, because I am hoping you will get your :bfp:!!


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: PMA I guess??


----------



## Conswayla M

PMA? Whats that? Hahahaha, just kidding, I think I am going to have more of that next month. I have a good feeling about it already! YAY!


----------



## cazd

BOO !!!!

I was convinced that a month of less stressing would get you up the duff Conswayla!
Oh dear.
Well.... like I said last month - save a space for me on your new thread.
I'm afraid I'm all out of PMA now - just waiting for the :witch: tomrrow.

I'm still not entirely prepared for an Xmas baby though - but then... I suppose it'll be nice for them to have 2 birthdays just like the queen. Oh I don't know....
How do you girls keep your spirits up month after month?

I guess it must feel like things are moving for you Claire - knowing that fertility answers might be round the corner.

Not sure how I'll cope next cycle - OH says its his turn to take charge - he says I'm not allowed to do any testing at all - and he's setting our :sex: days. Snugglebot - you'll love this - I had to really argue my case for temping - but I won!


----------



## Conswayla M

I am sorry you feel out Cazd, hopefully it isn't it for you this montn, stay away :witch:!!

It is hard to do this month after month. I have lost my mind serveral times. Sometimes I want to give up, because what it does to me is not nice.

Gotta keep your mind elsewhere (if you can) this month I was able to do that.....have no clue how.


----------



## snugglebot

Caz! Quit writing yourself out!!! The only definite thing to determine you are out is if the :witch: arrives.

BFNs, no symptoms..all that mean nothing!...most pregnant women have these things in their early days...so think of it this way...you could be pregnant since the :witch: hasn't arrived, and you are having the same "symptoms" - bfns, no symptoms, etc - as ladies who turn out to be pregnant.

PMA PMA PMA


----------



## snugglebot

In fact Caz, now that you have more temps, if FF has pegged ov right...your chart kinda looks triaphasic........ what do you think?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I agree with Snuggle Caz...your not out until :witch: shows. You may have O'd later than what FF has pegged. So far you have a LP of 14-15 days according to FF...is this your norm LP? Your LP is the same every month. 

Well, I don't have any symptoms, way too early yet though. DH has just informed me that he thinks I have broken his winkie!!!!! No joke, there is a funny lump there!!!! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

irish hahahaha oh no carnt believe you broke it im not bloody suprised though!! haha!

Cazd, yea feels like im 'doing' sumthing now getting tests etc, gonna be devestated wed if i find out im not even ovulating all the :sex: marathons legs in the air etc for nothing :( your not out by the way you dont know exactly wen your eggy popped out dont give up hope!! (oh and the way i keep going month after month is i 'try' not to let it take over my life remind myself im still young 25 have lots of time and i have my beautiful little girl to keep me goin)

ok 7dpo for me a little backache today not to much just twinges nothing else, been to gym and work got a dvd for tonight. Exciting stuff eh!


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl: He says I just better be pregnant this month :rofl: I hope so too. 

Well, I know this is not a good way to determine pg but I have notice the passed 2 days that my cp has been mega high...to the point that I have to really reach for it. It has never been like this not even coming up to O. Also I don't even need to go internally to check cm, I can just feel the outside and get some creamy cm.


----------



## claire99991

irish thats a great sign :happydance: i am sure u will have caught it this month!! i have a very good feeling for you lets hope cp stays high


----------



## Irish_eyes

Let hope so cos if dh has a broken winkie will have to waiting until it heal...:rofl: 

He says its only sore when its *cough* and thats why he was having problems this month. :rofl:

Now I am getting really bored in this 2WW.


----------



## claire99991

im sure it will be healed next month not that your gonna need it! checked my cp after you mentioned yours haha med high very hard and closed not good sign, ah well.


----------



## Irish_eyes

But you can't rely on cp hun


----------



## snugglebot

Irish, is your DH worried about it, does he want to go to the dr or has he felt this befpre? I can't picture how it would be broken - I am not asking for details though!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think he is worried slightly snug..and I think he may go to the doctors..I don't know. Of course you want to know the detail..:rofl: There is a slight lump there and when it goes hard it hurts..hence the trouble I have had with him this month. Now don't ask me how he has done this....

No this has never happened to him...I just couldn't stop laughing at him. :laugh2:


----------



## snugglebot

poor guy! :rofl: hopefully it isn't serious.


----------



## cazd

Oh dear - sounds like he might have sprained it or torn part of a muscle!

My man thought he'd developed a problem by us having too much :sex:.....
It was really hurting him to go to the loo.
Turns out - it was our home made wine causing it!

Still now :witch: for me and... remember we talked about CD1 ages ago..?
we'll I put my dates back by one day... so what I used to call CD1 (spotting) became CD0 and the next day of full flow was CD1.
According to my old system... I'm 1 day late!

OK - that's my shred of PMA and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## cazd

Oh dammit - I've searched and searched but I can't find the post anywhere!

Who suggested that my temps might be tri-phasic this month? And what does that mean? I'm intrigued!


----------



## snugglebot

It was me! Here ya go!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html


----------



## snugglebot

And here:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-Pattern-and-Pregnancy.html


----------



## claire99991

oooo cazd so your late!! when are you testing im so excited?

Irish my OH did that last month he felt like he had a little lump and when we had sex it hurt lots but it just needed a little rest and all his bk to normal lol

as for me what am i ermmmmm 8dpo i think carnt remember. Feel nothing no sore boobs no Cramps or backache dont feel like im preg or :witch: just yet. trying to just forget and not symptom spot and sum retail therapy at the metro centre helped me do that today :happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Cazd, you also may have O'd on CD18 making you 11dpo, but all signs are good, high temps and a late AF

:happydance:


----------



## cazd

snugglebot said:


> It was me! Here ya go!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html

Of course! Shoulda known it'd be the temping queen! Ta for that.

Still no sign of the :witch: yet but I've got absolutely NO pg symptoms.
I usually get a few cramps and then she starts so I'm just waiting now.

(but secretly v excited that I'm now 2 days late and ooooh - could I be?):rofl:


----------



## cazd

Oh - Just read the triphasic thing and now I'm even more excited !
AF just has to show today - my longest cycle in the past 12 months was 30 days. (I average 28 ) 
If I go past 30 days - forget about a baby - I'll be having kittens!


----------



## cazd

DAMMIT ! Just as I start to get my hopes up... she's on her way. :hissy:

Oh Goodie... full flow and hours of agony for me this afternoon!


----------



## claire99991

oh cazd :hissy: :hissy: so sorry hun!! :( xxx hugz


----------



## cazd

Nevermind - I'll join Conswayla in having an Xmas baby instead.

How're you doing then? 4 days to go? When're you testing?


----------



## claire99991

Well the POAS addict that i am knows i can test now with a FR but im gonna try hold out as long as possible after :witch: due if i can because it will put me in a shitty mood, its a tenner and i dont think am pregnant anyway.

OH dones his sperm test today its handed in we will get results next wednesday, he said he really stuggled and there didnt look like there was much there to be honest but still at least he managed to do it. Got my cd21 blood test results wednesday am dreading it im 95% sure its gonna be bad only cos they did it a day early so it wont be very accurate anyway and cos i just have a feeling i didnt even ovulate. But i just have to remember that even if its bad i can get sum help clomid or sumthing like that it doesnt mean its the end of the road.

Still no period signs or preg signs boobs are normal no cramping no backache.


----------



## snugglebot

:dust: for you claire!

I am getting cramps...which is normal...I am a couple days away from "spotting" and then AF... ooooh i hope she stays away from me this cycle ... :( 7 cycles is more than enough for me to wait for a baby...ugh.


----------



## claire99991

hugz snuggleboot hope :witch: doesnt show xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Cazd, I am so sorry that stupid :witch: got you! Stupid :witch:!


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd hun so sorry to hear that the flipping :witch: is on her way...here's to a xmas baby though. 

Claire...I hope you get good results on Wed 

Snug....all very promising hun

Me...not one symptoms at all.


----------



## Conswayla M

When are the rest of you ladies testing?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think I'll test on Friday morning.


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> I think I'll test on Friday morning.

YAY! How exciting, I am going to be stocking this thread thats for sure!! Common :bfp: !!

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

i will test saterday evening if :witch: doesnt show but im pretty sure it will. xx


----------



## snugglebot

Not until Sunday or monday for me. OV was late so I expect my cycle will be on the longer side this month.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am behind you 2 and I am testing early!!!!

Friday I will be 11dpo so I am using ICs then and if it is a :bfn: I will wait for the spotting that is due that afternoon. If that doesn't come I think I will get a little excited (but that could be because the B50s are working their mojo). But I am due AF on Monday or Tuesday. I was a 29 day cycle last month so in that case I am due Monday. If it isn't here full flow that day....out comes the FRER.


----------



## snugglebot

Big weekend ahead of us!


----------



## cazd

Surely... one of you has to get a :bfp: ! Oooh - wonder who its going to be?

I'm definitely out now - she's ramping up to full flow - ha! I just love to share!)
I'm feeling remarkably happy though - Raring to go next time round.

So... who's next.... is it Irish to test on Friday?


----------



## claire99991

I think it will be Irish and snuggleboot who gets it this month :) 

10dpo - backache, sore boobs, stinking mood.......hmmm wonder who is coming to see me soon!

Rang docs just to see if my blood results were bk yet and she snapped ring bk after 2 we dont give results out till then, charming!


----------



## snugglebot

lol I can believe that the receptionist has pms, not convinced you do.


----------



## claire99991

Im so upset my best friend just txt me asking about these tests im having done, then she said ya need to start looking after ya self.! WTF i am so annoyed what do i do? i dont smoke i dont drink i dont do drugs i try eat healthy meals, ok i like chocolate so frigging sue me! this is the person who had a abortion last week.


----------



## snugglebot

:dohh: I wonder what she means.


----------



## claire99991

god knows think its cos my OH has likes a drink.


----------



## claire99991

:dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee:

blood test confirms ovulation!!!!! and it was a day early :happydance:

still could be a prob with my OH but we have already got a daughter so thats gotta be a good start


----------



## snugglebot

That is something to celebrate! :yipee: Great news!


----------



## claire99991

Ok well silly cow that i am got all excited cos i actually ovulated went and bought a FR at the chemist all excited ............:bfn: 

:cry:


----------



## snugglebot

Nooooooooooo :dohh:

:rofl: ah claire I'm sorry hunny. You know BFNs mean nothing... the only two things are definite:

AF is the BFN
BFP is the alternative


----------



## Conswayla M

:happydance: Claire! Thats so great you are ovulating!!!
Maybe your friend doesn't understand that these tests you were getting done, has nothing to do with how you treat your body, some women just have issues and there is nothing you can do to fix it, but I am sooooo happy for you!! YAY!!!

Ohh, I can not wait to hear some of the results from these tests, I will try to get on here during the weekend and check it out, I am very excited, someone has got to get it!!


----------



## Pato

claire99991 said:


> Im so upset my best friend just txt me asking about these tests im having done, then she said ya need to start looking after ya self.! WTF i am so annoyed what do i do? i dont smoke i dont drink i dont do drugs i try eat healthy meals, ok i like chocolate so frigging sue me! this is the person who had a abortion last week.


You know it makes sooo annoyed seeing people getting rid of beans I'd give a lung to have:hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

It's sad, really sad. I don't even have any words to express how I feel about that.


----------



## Irish_eyes

:happydance: So glad that you are ovulating Claire...at least that is one worry off your head. 

Cazd so sorry that the :witch: is arriving...but you go for that Christmas baby. 

Snuggle...you have so many early pg symptoms hun...I definately think that you will be our :bfp: this month. 

Girls I have no symptoms at all. I have something going on with my body but they are always there at this time of the month. It's not that I lack PMA....I just have the gut feeling I am not pregnant. I will test on Friday but I will only be 11dpo so won't be surprised at bfn


----------



## snugglebot

mmm I am not so sure I will be it (I would love to, as we all would though). 

my snotty :blush: isn't so snotty anymore - just creamy - which is normal. A bit of cramps - normal. No more constipation, tad bloated but nothing more than PMS. Still have my rotten cold though. blech

No sore boobs. Got some acne - normal. 

BUT any or all of the pregnancy symptoms are PMS and vice versa, so I will keep my PMA for now..

Irish, what can we do for your pma? Oh I know! Your chart looks fab!!! And no symptoms also means no AF symptoms either! How great it that?! Maybe the :witch: won't come! :) Pregnancy hormones don't show up until later for alot of ladies anyways.


----------



## Conswayla M

When I was pregnant the first time, I really didn't have many symptoms before AF. We weren't planning so I wasn't paying attention, but nothing really stood out. When AF was about 6 days late, I was very emotional, my boobs seemed fuller but not sore and I started getting AF cramping that had me running to the bathroom expecting her to be there and she wasn't. So nothing really out of the ordinary for me. So hang in there, its not the same for everyone!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I have alot of gas and I am bloated but this is all to do with what I am eating lately so with think I can't even distinquish if I am getting AF feelings...I think I am but not 100% sure. I just feel different this month but more so in the way of....were the heck are the symptoms or it could be because I am not really symptom spotting as much. I was get a twinge in my tum and then "oh got that last month". :laugh2: 

As for my chart...thats the way it went last month then the temps plummeted so I am not so sure.....lack of PMA this month completely eh? Even though we bd alot I just don't think it is out month. 

BUT ON A HAPPIER NOTE...I got my results from my prolactin level blood test..................................THEY ARE 266!!!! :happydance: The lowests they have been in over 7 years!!!! :happydance: The levels of an average woman is 250! :happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

Well Irish, I think you have a great chance. I mean...that different feeling especially. I had that when I was pregnant DS and of course I didn't realise at the time I was pregnant, but I felt different. So it very well could be! I am not loosing hope for you yet, I think this is a good sign for you!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks hun for the PMA

I have just realised that I can not type tonight! :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

I have lots of PMA left for you irish and snuggleboot, I had no preg symptoms till about 6 weeks with my daughter no symptoms is a great thing i think :) 

I have ordered sum evening primrose tablets its meant to help with pms symptoms im so bloated i can hardly move i look like im about to drop a baby nevermind try to concieve one my boobs are bloody killing me if i take my bra of i just want to go and stick them in the freezer (not that i will haha) and the evil pmt claire has turned up. So i think evening primrose will help with these symptoms also i have psoriasis and i never even knew evening primrose could help with that so i carnt wait to start taking it :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

They say that you should only take EPO from AF to O Claire as it can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. Read this Evening Primrose Oil, I have been taking it from AF to O to help with CM. I read that PMS is caused by lack of Calcium and Vit D so I have been taking that all month. 

Everything that you are describing is the way I feel. I do have sore bbs and I am so bloated I look pregnant and I am moody....so that may be my pms starting too.


----------



## claire99991

thanks for that info irish!! :) xxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

I take Evening Primerose oil, for helping with conceiving, plus I have bad psoriasis too! And it seems to help a tad. I only take it up until O and I notice a great change in the amount of CM I get. Its crazy really. Claire, all these things could be good signs for you! Especially the sore boobs and bloating!! This could be the month of many :bfp:!!!


----------



## claire99991

irish do u take the flax seed oil the 2nd half of your cycle and if yes where do u get it and how much of it do u take? also how much EPO do u take?


----------



## claire99991

conswayla i would love for it to help with my psoriasis i hate it no creams or anything work the only thing that works is light treatment and i carnt keep having that it comes bk as soon as i stop so i would love for it to reduce it a little :) 

keep me a place in xmas thread i tested today got BFN am sure AF will come on sat but its ok i am going for my xmas baby!! :) xxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Uhhhggg, light treatments, how many times have I done those? Not so much fun at all! Nothing else really works for me either, it is such a pain to have!! 

If there is anything to take after O I would love to hear about it to. I was doing the green tea thing, but it absorbs folic acid, so all that folic acid I am taking is getting sucked away from the green tea. I am trying to find other herbs, I am going to the store after work today, maybe I can grab something...ANYTHING!! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

said on that website to take flax seed oil in 2nd half of cycle but i dunno what that is haha!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

WHAT? The green tea sucks away the folic acid? I have been drinking at least one cup of green tea a day for over a month or so, so all the folic acid I have been taking is washed away? I am actually sitting drinking a cup now...think I'll through it out and make a proper cuppa then. :laugh2:

Claire, I don't take flaxseed after O simply because I am taking a bucket load of vitamins and I don't know whether I am coming or going. :laugh2: You can get it in a health shop, try H&B but they probably charge an arm and a leg. Try Tescos to see if they have it first. I got my EPO in Tesco and I take 1 capsule which is 1000mg. 

Well, last night DH brought a drink up to bed with him. I am always telling him off for falling asleep with it in his hand. He was watching some tv and I went to sleep, next thing I remember turning round and looking at him and sure enough he is asleep with the drink in his hand. So I took it off him and put in on my bedside cabinet. Then I must have went over again. Then I woke again, this time I took my temperature just incase I won't be sleeping another 3 hours. It was 4.14am, I got up and turned the tv off and got back into bed. I just thought I am soooo warm then I realise that I wasn't getting to sleep as I need the loo. So got up and went to the loo then thats when I saw it....the drink that I put on the my bedside cabinet was on the floor on DH's side of the bed!!!! As if he had put it there himself....!!!! Did I just dream that earlier as it was on my mind...if so...it was a vivid dream!!! :laugh2:


----------



## cazd

OOOOH ! Spooky!
Thats such a weird sensation - I blame it on ghosts!


----------



## claire99991

irish how weird is that!

well was awake till 3am couldnt sleep, is it just me but the few days before my period i carnt sleep at all im so restless at bed time its awful.


----------



## snugglebot

I was awake a few times last night too! What is wrong with us? All excited about our bfps? ;)


----------



## cazd

I slept like a log last night - for the first time in about week.

Yup - I think it must be the TTC excitement that keeps us awake xx


----------



## claire99991

Well i need not stay awake with excitement tonight got another BFN today on FR it was a twin pack so i thought i would get rid of the other one haha. Nevamind


----------



## snugglebot

I still haven't tested... I am determined not to until Sunday. The :witch: is due Sat or Sun. 

I just don't want to see a BFN and I have only one test anyways...the same one I had reserved for the V-day POAS party which I didn't participate in since the witch arrived on schedule.


----------



## claire99991

snugglebbot aw hope you get to use the test this time and you get a great big fat line!! xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish, don't worry too much about Green tea. I have been drinking a cup a day every day.....well not the past 2 months as much. I think a certain amount is okay, and I don't drink it after O because thats when the folic acid is needed more. I drink a cup here and there. Some studies show that 1-2 cups a day is okay. So I have no idea, there is a lot of talk about Green Tea and pregnancy....and I don't know which to believe!

Common :bfp:! Yes.....I am still stalking you all


----------



## Irish_eyes

I haven't been taking it too much these passed few days anyway conswayla, does take a while to get used to doesn't it. :laugh2:

Well were are all you ladies tonight?


----------



## claire99991

well i got my flax seed oil and my EPO tablets, have took a flax seed oil tonight as im in the 2nd half of my cycle still and although im 99% sure im not preg didnt want to risk it. I hate taking tablets, i dont take anything at a absolute push ill take paracetamol but thats it i always imagine im getting all the side effects of them ...:rofl: i am crazy, think it was from when i had my operation to have ovary out they told me they were going thru a little cut in my belly button to get it out when i woke up the pain hit me like a double decker bus i couldnt move and they started injecting morhphe into my arm and i was trying to tell them to stop cos i felt paralyised it was awful and dizzy couldnt focus was the worst feeling ever and they wouldnt stop putting it in, so i think it all stems from that! So anyway im now worrying about feeling weird of the vitamins haha told ya i was nuts!

Other than that got sum lovely lower back pain and period pain and i nearly died when i got on scales this morning :rofl: io hope its just time of the month gain :blush:

When u testing Irish?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I sneakingly tested tonight and got a :bfn: hence the lack of PMA but I know I am only 9dpo and my temps are high. I am feeling quite warm at the minute and dh has the back door opened cos his smoking and my cheeks are burning. I am normally freezing when that door opens then again its not as cold as what it was. 

Really I should be testing at the weekend. I have 2 ics so I am going to use them one on Friday and if I don't spot on Friday I will do it again on Sunday. I also have 2 FRER which I bought last month but AF showed before I got using them. But my spotting is due on Friday afternoon if that doesn't show its a good sign.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think I am lacking PMA due to the lack of symptoms....have you seen the symptoms Snug is getting? She is well for a :bfp: this month..lucky girl. So yes, I am reading all these symptoms and I don't have any other than what I am used to every cycle. I also am feeling pms because I was getting annoyed in work over things and that only happends with AF is due.


----------



## claire99991

aw irish dont go giving up hope the amount of sex u had! ha! 9dpo is waaaay to early for symptoms i think u and snuggle are gonna get it this month :) xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl:

DH won't be well impressed if I am not since I broke his winkie!! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

isnt it fixed yet? haha


----------



## Irish_eyes

Apparently its still broken. :laugh2:


----------



## snugglebot

oh poor guy!

As for no symptoms at 9dpo, remember most of mine were travel related until about 9dpo - so they were symptoms of my tummy being squished into a ball while flying for 10hrs!

then I got my snotty v which could be an infection, so don't ask for that!

Your temps are going good and with the amount of :spermy: you sent up the tubes, this can be your cycle very easily!!! It's March, the month for the irish, it has to be your month!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl: :rofl:

But I want v snot :laugh2: 

It could be that I am extremely tired and worried about DH and I just feel really moody. I even shout at wee Alfie tonight so thats why I am think I am pmsing...I never shout at wee Alfie.


----------



## snugglebot

oooo poor alfie


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire..how are you doing? 

Well, FF has pinned my chart as possible triphasic but now I feel as AF is coming. I have dull cramps and sore legs.


----------



## Conswayla M

Ooooo, this is all looking so good for you ladies, all of you! The suspense is killing me, I can't wait to see those :bfp:!!!!


----------



## claire99991

Irish_eyes said:


> claire..how are you doing?
> 
> Well, FF has pinned my chart as possible triphasic but now I feel as AF is coming. I have dull cramps and sore legs.

what does triphasic mean haha sorry i dont chart :dohh:

12dpo for me got EWCM like cm which is perfect timing for AF had backache yesterday also perfect timing and have had period pain today actually thought i had come on early but i havent im bloated and i cried when i read about a old woolworths store being re opend in the newspaper!! :rofl::rofl: so im frigging hoping :witch: is paying me a visit otherwise im just a loon!!! ha! but anyway the spotting will start tomorow and the full flow sat, got more bloods on monday morning and OH gets his sperm results.

Irish and snuggle i dont want to see you in the new xmas thread i want to be reading your posts in announcments :happydance: good luck girls xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Triphasic means I have had 3 temp shift this chart but if you don't chart it will mean nothing to you. :laugh2:

Well, I feel AF is going to come full on, I felt wet when I was doing my groceries but when I got home there is nothing there but I still feel as if its coming and I am a moody git.


----------



## snugglebot

isn't it early for you to feel that AF is coming? I'd say that is a good sign.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Last cycle I had these feeling the night before I am due to spot and I am due to spot tomorrow.


----------



## claire99991

:witch: stay well away if you dont spot tomoz its a good sign xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Fx'd crossed or if it stays away tomorrow then it could be the B50's working their mojo and AF can show without spotting.

You know this is the hardest part of the cycle I think.


----------



## claire99991

Irish it really is, the last few days is torture i have never managed to not test early but in a way its good cos i dont stress the last couple of days i dont know how we do it every month.


----------



## snugglebot

I am DYING to POAS. It is killing me!

Not to mention I keep saying in my head - "The midwife only takes 4 ladies a month, and we are half way through, she might not have any more spots available if I wait"... :dohh:


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl: :rofl:

You know what...I think you are senses something...thats a sign!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I can not type tonight


----------



## snugglebot

lol I call it PMA for now


----------



## Irish_eyes

PMA x 3


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot midwife only takes 4 ladies? how does that work then if she is full?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire...how are you feeling hun...any symptoms


----------



## claire99991

dont feel anything had sum period pain this morning but it lasted like a couple of min, boobs a bit sore but only if you push them to see if there sore haha CM looked a little yellow today (normally wear black underwear so carnt really tell, but today got pink on so was noticable) thats about it. I just thought im automatically out cos i tested at 11dpo and was a BFN, how about you how u feeling??


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> snuggleboot midwife only takes 4 ladies? how does that work then if she is full?

if no spots, then I go to a circle of doctors. It is kind of hit and miss who you get and who knows how long they will stay in town.


----------



## claire99991

oh mi gosh that is shocking!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well ladies...using FMU and FRER this morning I got a :bfn: :hissy:

My temps went up this morning and thought right I am going to try a FRER this morning. Not a thing. But my temp isn't due to decrease until tomorrow though. Just as well I decided to use my FRER. I got them cheap on Ebay for last cycle....the expiry date is March 2009. So if AF shows I am going to have to pee on it anyway!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I had another weird dream last night. 

A girl I work with I know they are having problems ttc due to a male factor. She doesn't know I know this though. Her DH as CF. Anyway, I was dreaming of her last night and she was acting all weird. We must have been out for lunch and she has to all of a sudden disappear. For some reason I knew what she was up to and that she was off to buy a pg test. Then someone mentioned that she was ttc. Then I just remember these two bird coming down and attacking both me and the girl.


----------



## claire99991

Irish that is so weird! my dreams go mental when AF due. Im so sorry about the BFN!! but hang in there chick it aint over yet. 

Im due to start spotting today my jeans that were fine on wed are now a bit tight im so bloated, and constipated might i add :hissy: havent been for like 3 days and feel yukky! my temper is foul this morning and i am boiling hot i had windows open at 6am this is all typical of AF i hope im not to much of a bitch to OH today and tomoz, oh and to top it come down this morning to a msg on answer phone phils couisn has had a baby boy.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well hun...do you think this is bad pms?

I told DH that I want him out of the house before I get home from work!!! 
Well, he did tell me that he didn't have anything to do (because he has no beer) so I let it rip which lead him to tell me he didn't care for me. 
So he can go f***!


----------



## snugglebot

oh dear Irish. Your temps are great - still too early to test (you know that) - but really sorry about the argument. Harsh.

Claire, I hope you start to feel better and that you are wrong.. have you tested? today is your last day!

I had a bit of a plunge of temps this morning.... I am nervous. I think I better bring pads to work today...


----------



## cazd

How're you girls doing. Hope things sort themselves out for you Irish.

Girls you're being super positive - Fingers crossed !
FRERs are poo btw - mine gave me BFNs so I won't be buying them again!!!

Best of luck for today xxx


----------



## snugglebot

cazd said:


> FRERs are poo btw - mine gave me BFNs so I won't be buying them again!!!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

DH and I always fight around this time of the month, yes its harsh and yes I am a crazed woman so I am now putting it down to extreme pms (even though I have taken EPO, Calcium & Vit D to control the monster in me - biggest load of s**te). So I am going to sit and wait for AF to show. Temps normally stay high until now, tomorrow will be the testing temp...it normal drops then. 

Snug, you temp is still high hun and your chart is still looking good so you are still in there.


----------



## cazd

Wow Snugglebot - you are HOT! My temps rarely go over 36.6 

And Irish_Eyes.... got to be your best temps yet!


----------



## Conswayla M

Well the good thing is, there are no :witch: yet!! WAHOOO!


----------



## snugglebot

I am CRAZY warm this month. Not sure why. I did have a cold all week. It is almost gone...

hmmm maybe that is why my temp dropped?

Any news claire?


----------



## snugglebot

p.s. my cramps are gone, my bloat is gone, and my cold is gone... although I am happy to wear my normal pants, we all know I was hoping the bloat would stay! HA HA

my nipples are sensitive and I still have creamy cm - no spotting, so I guess that is good


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I am so warm too snug, even when I am cold my cheeks (on my face :laugh2:) are burning.


----------



## claire99991

Been round a friends all day, Blood stainted CM has started right on time have a headache, sat here sobbing :cry: Feel really really crappy dont think i can try anymore i dont even see the point. Had a massive row with OH he wants a drink tonight suprise! so he rang docs for sperm results thinking if all was ok i would be ok with him drinking anyway they said the doctor has put a note on the computer saying 'awaiting more results' this is bad isnt it? My gut feeling tells me its bad, I might just get really drunk tonight i havent had a drink for 10 frigging months im sick of it all. Im sorry for the rant


----------



## snugglebot

I might just mean dear the results aren't all in. Follow-up with them again next week to see.

I am sooo sooo sorry the :witch: got you again.

:hug: I wish I could be there to give you a real hug


----------



## claire99991

thank you snuggle xxxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Awwww Claire, I am sorry. I know how hard this is! Maybe everything is okay with your OH. I hope it is. And there are things that you can do to if he has a low sperm count.
Maybe the :witch: isn't starting?
Hang in there hun, this is the crappiest time of the month, I know. Maybe stop trying? Don't use anything of course, but just :sex: when you feel like it instead of planning around O? I tried that, but we didn't end up :sex: around O at all.....be cautious of it, but try not to stress about it. I am sorry this is so hard for you. Come get yout Christmas baby with us :hug:

Snuggle and Irish, you both seem to have good symptoms! Hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## snugglebot

I am dying to test....DYING!

my cramps are back and I am happy about that...and the boobs are more sore.

DH performed a pregnancy test for me today, it was the boob grab...jerk. He said they were fuller...I said he was full of BS. He has a cold sore on his lip right now so he hasn't been receiving a ton of attention from me this week.... :rofl: poor guy


----------



## Conswayla M

Snuggle, I think this is it for you!! Sounds good, cramps and everything!! I can't wait for you to test either..........


----------



## Irish_eyes

Aww Claire sorry to hear about your CM but again its not over until she fully arrives so fingers crossed if she doesn't. 

Well, my spotting is starting too. My CM is now brownish tinge and pinkish when wiping so I know I am out girls. This is the exact pattern as last month and I bet my temp will go down tomorrow.


----------



## snugglebot

Oh noooo irish. I hope it isn't the :witch: your temps are so nice! They are the best indication at this point


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yes I know and particularly since its triphasic but I know I should hold onto that.

But I have no symptoms at all Snug and I know my temps will drop tomorrow...so alot of bding doesn't always work. :laugh2:

I think I'm not going to try next month. Well, not speaking to DH anyway, :laugh2: but I think its best to give it a break althought I did really want to try for a Xmas baby.


----------



## claire99991

Irish, so sorry to here about the CM we are in exactly same boat, just had a sleep on the couch now i feel worse my head is pounding im arguing with 'him' and i just wanna go to bed :(


----------



## claire99991

snuggle u need to test to cheer up all up ;) xx


----------



## snugglebot

oh god if I tested and got a bfn, wouldn't we all be the most miserable bunch?! :rofl:

I think I will wait.

I have a splitting headache though and feel like crap too.... one more sleep and we will all know what is happening to our bodies... thank god. the torture of the 2ww is almost over ladies... hopefully the :witch: does not show for us.


----------



## Conswayla M

I am sorry Irish! That stupid :witch:!!! what a bummer, I know it makes you feel like giving up. Especially when you put so much effort into it. :hug: to you all.

Common Snuggle, I guess we are all counting on you!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Quick update ladies...I don't have AF pain as I normally do and this spotting is very light as in...not on liner or even when I wipe. Where did it go...well I am not giving up just yet. I am roasting tonight and my cheeks are so hot...whats that all about? I am hoping that I am having some IB...well some PMA anway. :laugh2:

Well see what tomorrow brings then. My stomach just feels queezy as if I need the loo again.


----------



## snugglebot

it would make sense since you had a dip yesterday!!! Fx'd :dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

just holding onto whatever PMA I have left hun :laugh2:

It isn't over until she makes an entrance...now why at such a late stage am I getting this burst of PMA? :laugh2:


----------



## Conswayla M

It's all good timing Irish! Hang on to that PMA! It could just happen for you......go away spotting and stay away :witch:!!


----------



## claire99991

ok well this afternoon i got a teeeeeeny streak of light pink in my cm barely noticable when i wiped. Nothing since.....my cervix is high and closed. Extremly emotional though.

Oh and when i keep checking cervix thought i might disturb sumthing and get a bit of blood but nothing so far


----------



## snugglebot

you ladies *tsk tsk... you weren't out AT ALL!! 

COME ON BFPS!


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl:

But it is scary when you see the change in colour of CM especially as I normally get spotting. 

Claire that sounds good about your CP...it is meant to be high and soft isn't it?


----------



## claire99991

to be honest irish i have known my cp to just drop at last min so im not getting hopes up over that, as soon as i see the tiny streak of pink cm i just assume im out its awful when u see it :(


----------



## snugglebot

understandable...one more sleep and hopefully you will get some answers...

I need to survive one or two more sleeps... hopefully two ;)


----------



## claire99991

how r we all doing? 

Had a bit of brown CM when i wiped today. Nothing else as yet


----------



## snugglebot

Temps held this same morning (I took it an hour early because my excitement woke me up!)

No spotting

No witch yet...


----------



## Irish_eyes

My temps went down this morning but still feel really warm! 

My stomach hurt really bad when I went to bed last night...not AF pains but "I need to go to the toilet" pains. Sorry this it TMI....but I went yesterday morning and went I came home from work so why am I getting pains that I need to go again! Two in one days is strange for me...sometimes I go 2-3 days without any. 

But on the more exciting note I have no spotting...no witch.

I am not due full flow until Monday or Tuesday (not sure of LP is 13 or 14).


----------



## snugglebot

I have/had the bathroom pains all week too!


----------



## Irish_eyes

hoping its a good sign then...I am having the pains again!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Spoke too soon...after going to the loo I have some light pinkish spotting on wiping.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Does anyone have any idea hope I would ask to get hubby's SA?

Will I just make an appointment with his doctor then when he is in there does he ask? Or is there some preparation that needs done?

I am also going to ask if I can get a CD21 done too...its because with me having high prolactin levels (even though it is coming down). Having high prolactin levels does effect ovulation. 

I just want to rule out everything.


----------



## snugglebot

Where I live, your DH goes to the doctor and gets a referral. Then he goes home. If he hasn't had sex in 3 days then he can do the sample but needs to get it to the hospital very quickly for testing so timing is everything.

If your clinic doesn't have a lab then you probably won't be able to do it there. plus most guys can't do it in a dr offfice because of the pressure. But I live in small town so it is fairly easy to do it at home and still get to the hospital in time.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I thought it could be done in the doctors surgery..it takes 15 minutes to get to it. 

He should change his doctors...it only takes 2 minutes to get to mine.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well while DH is out of work he is going to make an appointment with his doctor anyway for a full check up. 

So maybe I'll just get him to mention it and that we have been trying for more than 3 months. I get him to say a year.


----------



## snugglebot

well I think he should get checked out because of the pain he has. As for the SA, do you have any other reason to believe he may have low sperm count? Ie undescended testicle or something?

How long have you been trying? I can't remember


----------



## Irish_eyes

The only reason I am worried about him in the sperm department is because he drinks too much Snug...this is the reason the two off us are not talk at the minute. So this is why I am hoping he does stay out of work until after I am in the 2WW next cycle (I will scarfice (sp) the lack of funds for it). I don't know how he is with the soreness either as we are not talking :laugh2: Other than that no there is no abnormalities that we know of with him. 

We have not trying not preventing for 3 years but this was only or 3rd month ttc. I know you are going to say it is early days yet but with my high prolactin level problem and DH's drinking I do think this is stopping us from falling pg. Well, I would want to rule it out anyway.


----------



## snugglebot

fair enough. Do you think bad SA results will get him to stop drinking?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I don't know...but I was thinking more so the doctor telling him to cut down would help. 

I don't mind him drinking Snug...everyone loves a few bevvies but my DH takes the p*ss, pardon the pun. His life seems to revolve around it hence that "he was bored" because he had no beer so he went to bed early at 8.30pm. Now how does that make me feel? I am a boring wife!!! I am going out this afternoon and he is coming with me to get some beer...he has cleaned the house and he is preparing the dinner...anything to get me to agree to beer. Not that he is getting his own way...if he doesn't care about me then I am not going to care about him. 

Sorry for that waffle :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

Awww irish i feel like we are in the same boat, my OH drinks 4-8 cans of lager 4 nights a week i hate it! but he wont stop, he had his sperm test last week this is how we went about it.

He went to GP said we had been TTC for 13 months (exagertaed a bit) also told them he had pain sumtimes when having sex (after we do it for like 4 nights runing he starts to ache a bit in his testicales) doc said has long as it doesnt hurt when he ejaculates its fine but pesonally i would have pushed for more than that explantion if i was him, the doc gave him his referral he was given instructions and a sample pot and told to ring the fertility clinic to make appt, the test has to be examined within 1 hour so there had to be sumone there ready to look at the sample he booked his appt for 2pm, because the drive to hosp is only 15 min he was allowed to produce sample at home then keep it warm in a coat pocket and take it there for 2, he had to restrain from sex for 2-3 days before the test. 1 week later we are jstill waiting on results hope to get them next week.

I have my procatlin (spelling?) blood tests on day 3 of my period this was going to be monday but since my body has decided to piss me around this month it will probs be tuesday. I have pink blood when i wipe but no full flow yet so im pretty sure my body is going to decide to have a 29 day cycle this month not a 28 one and will get full flow tomorow.

I am wondering if alcahol has affected his sperm if he stops will the sperm get better or has the damage been done, i dont think he will stop :(


----------



## snugglebot

After 2 or three months of "good behaviour" - vitamins, avoiding alcohol, no tight pants, limited bike riding etc etc, the sperm count is supposed to get better.


----------



## claire99991

thats good to know,


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well Claire my DH drink alot more. He buys...no wait for it...*48* cans of beer a week and sometimes goes for more during the week. That is bought on a Thursday and a good majority of the time it will only last him until Monday...Tuesday pushing it. So you talking 8-9 cans per 5-6 days and for that 1 day without he may or may not get more. He knows that he drinks too much has he has said a few times to me and he has promise once the work situation sorts itself out that he will cut down. Basically *I* need to put my foot down. Well he got beer tonight and I can't say much as I got a few too and a bottle of rose wine. 

What is procatlin? Well, the nearest hospital to us will take no more than 30 minutes to get to so if he was to do it he can do it at home which I think he would prefer. But whether he will say to his doc about the ttc I don't know. 

Alcohol does effect sperm but it doesn't mean permanent damage. If he stopped or cut down there is a better chance in getting pg. I'll tell you a wee story. A fella that DH worked with was a drinker and I don't know why he stopped but when he had stopped for a month or so he girlfriend fell pg. And he was in his late 40s maybe early 50s. I remember we were joking that his sperm must have sobered up and be swimming straight now. And they weren't even trying.


----------



## cazd

Watcha ladies! Glad to hear there's still a good PMA vibe going on.
I fully expect a BFP any day now!

My OH drinks too much but he's really cut down since I stopped drinking with him.
Last night was a bit of an exception - he worked his way through a whole bottle of whisky. Its so difficult isn't it - I can't nag him to stop drinking or he just digs his heels in and drinks even more!


----------



## claire99991

Irish_eyes said:


> Well Claire my DH drink alot more. He buys...no wait for it...*48* cans of beer a week and sometimes goes for more during the week. That is bought on a Thursday and a good majority of the time it will only last him until Monday...Tuesday pushing it. So you talking 8-9 cans per 5-6 days and for that 1 day without he may or may not get more. He knows that he drinks too much has he has said a few times to me and he has promise once the work situation sorts itself out that he will cut down. Basically *I* need to put my foot down. Well he got beer tonight and I can't say much as I got a few too and a bottle of rose wine.
> 
> What is procatlin? Well, the nearest hospital to us will take no more than 30 minutes to get to so if he was to do it he can do it at home which I think he would prefer. But whether he will say to his doc about the ttc I don't know.
> 
> Alcohol does effect sperm but it doesn't mean permanent damage. If he stopped or cut down there is a better chance in getting pg. I'll tell you a wee story. A fella that DH worked with was a drinker and I don't know why he stopped but when he had stopped for a month or so he girlfriend fell pg. And he was in his late 40s maybe early 50s. I remember we were joking that his sperm must have sobered up and be swimming straight now. And they weren't even trying.

i havent spelt it propelry i am getting the thing tested what u said your levels was high but are coming down beginning with P that thing :rofl: its getting tested.

Im gonna get a btl of white tonight but i bet my OH will want sum GRRR!! i went to bed early last night cos had headache come down today to 7 empty cans on the side and now he is gutted cos bleeding starting a bit :hissy: maybe he will learn his lesson


----------



## cazd

OH NO! Well if you're sure its the :witch: then break out the wine and commiserate.
So sorry it doesn't look promising. Hope the wine helps (it usually works for me!)
:hug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Prolactin...:laugh2:

Well don't worry if that is high cause they will give you Bromocriptine or Parldol (sp) to lower that. Look mine was 1068 in Aug 08 and now it is 266 as of Feb 09. Maybe its lower now...I am due to get it tested again in June. 

Well hun just enjoy that bottle of wine...I asked DH when he goes to the doctor to ask about ttc and said he may get an SA. He said all defensive "it may not be me" and said "i know but we may rule it out so we are not trying in vain". I also said to him that I'll get a test to see if I am ovulating but he can not blame my condition (idopathic hyperprolactinemia - high prolactin levels) as it is now down to a cool 266. :happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

I have to say I am glad my DH doesn't drink as much as he used to. Maybe 3-5 beers a week.

It is a good thing because one of his balls tends to move up once and awhile and goodness knows what that does the poor spermy...

Claire, are you out for sure?


----------



## snugglebot

Irish you have such classic charts I would be surprised if you aren't ovulating.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I know hun...I think with opks and temps that I am but to make DH feel better if he goes for a SA I'll do a CD21 and that rules it all out then.


----------



## snugglebot

If you get back normal results for both of you, what do you expect your reaction to be?


----------



## Irish_eyes

So........we are looking at Snuggle to give us our 1st :bfp: :happydance:

Here you go girl....:dust::dust:dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I would be delighted knowing that we are both ok. 
Then I will just keep trying knowing that if we are unsuccessful each month then it just wasn't meant to be. But at least I won't be thinking.."is it because of me"..."is it because of him". It will give me piece of mind that we are not trying in vain and that it will eventually happen.


----------



## claire99991

yea no pressure or anything snuggle haha !! yea would say im deffo out its gone from bit of pink in cm to a lot more pink when i wipe and when i check cp and clean finger there is lots of blood its just not enough for full flow on pad, Cp is hard open and low.


----------



## Irish_eyes

The last time I looked I had a small amount of light brown cm on pad.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire weres you ticker gone? I am going to have to fix mine soon.


----------



## claire99991

my ticker reset itself today and said i was day 1 but im not yet until i get full flow so i will get another one tomorow.


----------



## Irish_eyes

oh right :laugh2: 

Crack open that wine...I had a glass of mine early and a sneaking cig *runs and hides*


----------



## snugglebot

Irish_eyes said:


> I would be delighted knowing that we are both ok.
> Then I will just keep trying knowing that if we are unsuccessful each month then it just wasn't meant to be. But at least I won't be thinking.."is it because of me"..."is it because of him". It will give me piece of mind that we are not trying in vain and that it will eventually happen.

I can understand that. I ask, because I hope and expect that will happen for you and it will be able to ttc knowing you have a great chance for that to happen within the year.


----------



## Irish_eyes

thank hun but I am in a good mood tonight :happydance:

Even though DH has got a call from a friend to say that his exboss (DH's uncle) as asked a guy to come back to work for him and he has only been with him a few months even though DH has been there 4 years. 

But we are not going to worry about that yet. DH has said that I wasn't to get angry and he is cooking me a nice dinner. :laugh2:


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> yea no pressure or anything snuggle haha !! .

:shy: I really hope I can deliver....in 9 months 

That said, since April last year I have had four 31 day cycles, so she might still decide to arrive tomorrow. Esp. since it is possible I ov'd on cd18 instead of where FF pins it at cd17

FF "research" setting pins it at cd18.

This all has me scared that if :witch: isn't here tomorrow am, and I POAS, it could still be a BFN...and I REALLY don't want to see another BFN. It's AF or BFP....Ugh I hope if my AF is going to arrive, it does today so I don't have to go through that....

I am contemplating waiting until monday but maybe only if my temp drops tomorrow....:muaha:


----------



## snugglebot

Irish I like your DH's attitude. He does love you. I can tell.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Aw thanks..he loves me because I bought him beer :laugh2:

Our harsh fights only happened once a month...can you see a pattern? 

Yes PMS turns me into a crazed monster and I go full force with the arguements and yes harsh things get said. 

Do you not remember the first cycle we were ttc and we had a harsh arguement? 

Last cycle I was trying to control the fighting, even though I was weepy and nit picking at everything...we ended up going out for Sunday lunch. 

This afternoon we went for a long walk on the promenade and let Alfie off on the lead on the beach...its great to get the sea air around you when you are feeling crappy. But it did work wonders. 

Still haven't got an apology from him for saying he didn't care about me mind you. :laugh2:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well hun...if you feel better waiting until Monday rather than getting a :bfn: then maybe its best to do so. 

It just means we have to wait one day longer. :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

Snuggle i think waiting for monday would be a good idea, that way chances of you poas and getting bfn are not likely! i have a good feeling for you though.

Irish, hope your enjoying your evening hun, i might actually have a drive to the coast with toby my little dog tomorow and have a walk i think the fresh air will do me good as full flow will come tomorow and my mood will plummet in the morning, i also turn into a evil pre mentral monster as well irish my OH sets alram in his phone so he can stay out of my way, my pmt has had us split up a few times over the 7 years ive been with him.

Ok well got blood on liner now but wouldnt say a full flow shall i count today as cd1 or tomorow? Its light pink on liner but deffo there?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Not sure hun...we have this conversation every month :laugh2:

From what I have been reading is that CD1 would be you first day of full flow or when you see red. That all confuses me. What way did you do it last month?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I have only brown stretchy cm at the minute and DH says I am really flush at the minute. I had red cheeks and nose and my cheeks are on fire particularly my left one. I just hope that I am not in with a chance because I have had a few drinks and a few smokes tonight (I know I'm off them but thought just when I am drinking).


----------



## claire99991

Irish i always get flushed when im drinking its the alcahol i think hun, and yep we always have the conversation haha i counted day 1 last month as the 2nd day i was bleeding seing red as you would say, and i still ovulated day 15 instead of day 14 so who knows haha day 1 tomorow. When will u get full flow irish monday or tues did u say? xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Monday or Tuesday depending if this cycle is deciding to 29 or 30 days. 

The flush face I have had for nearly all week so it not the drink...I have only had half a bottle of beer! :laugh2: I am finding it hard to get down though.


----------



## claire99991

you could still be in the game then..........


----------



## Irish_eyes

mmm thats just me wishing...:laugh2:
It could just be a sign of AF that I have never noticed before.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well are you into that wine yet? 
I am having Corona and lime


----------



## claire99991

yep btl polished of, squinting at laptop to see keys haha, bet im in a stinking mood 2moz :witch: i know ur coming but cramps plzzzz stay away

OH asleep on sofa might just leave him ha!


----------



## Irish_eyes

:laugh2: DH has fell asleep on chair and I know I will definately leave him there. :laugh2:


----------



## snugglebot

How late is it there ladies?


----------



## Irish_eyes

1.16am


----------



## Irish_eyes

I'm going to retire soon because I have to take a temp tomorrow. 

If I didn't have to I'd be up later. :laugh2:


----------



## Irish_eyes

How early is it there Snuggle?


----------



## snugglebot

7:25 pm on Saturday still...

Good luck with the temp tomorrow.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Ok ladies, I changed my temp yesterday to 36.61 which is lower than the 36.71 that I recorded. So that means that my temp went up today by 0.03 :laugh2:

But I don't have any spotting! It could come again...this maybe the B50s trying to work their mojo so I do still expect to see AF Mon or Tues.


----------



## Irish_eyes

*waits patiently for Snuggles temp and test results*

:-=:paper::comp::laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes::coffee::book::telephone::headspin:

:test: I know it only 4am in the morning by :test: :laugh2:

Oh I hope the results are in before I go to Belfast. :mail:


----------



## cazd

Yup - I've come online to see some good news too :test:

(Claire - I've decided to call CD1 - the day I can use tampons)

Best of luck ladies - We'll be touring Kent on our bikes today 'cos the weathers so good. 

I'll be logging on later and I want to see a :bfp: !!!


----------



## snugglebot

Here it is!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/91086-snugglebots-not-so-secret-diary-19.html#post1726095

Hey Irish...things are looking good still! fx'd crossed for you too!


----------



## Irish_eyes

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I've answered in your journal hun

I'm definately out..sorry about tmi again but can anyone smell AF coming? I can and I can certainly smell her this month.


----------



## snugglebot

Irish, I totally smelt AF too the last three days, thought I was going crazy. Even mentioned it to my DH. In fact I still smell it...

could be a pregnancy symptom!


----------



## claire99991

Hi snuggle i answered in your jouranl :) xxxx


As for me i have just got out of bed 1pm! i have been in a ball in bed all morning almost crying with these pains all my back and lower stomach are absolutly bloody killing me.

So are we done in this thread now or are u still in with a chance irish??


----------



## snugglebot

claire are you sure there is nothing wrong?

p.s. you guys better join me with your christmas babies. I don't know any of the girls in first tri...... I might stay with my journal for a while and will keep a tabs on you guys and move over when you are done this next cycle with your bfps


----------



## claire99991

Snuggle i hope we will all be joining you over there in in the next few weeks.

I Hope nothing is wrong its really heavy this morning but this isnt unusual i only get 2 days heavy bleeding then it goes light for 2 days. The pain is quite bad hope nothing is wrong its probs cos i woke up to it, when i get moving around it might ease.
xxx


----------



## snugglebot

hot water bottle and ibuprofin day. Get your DH to massage your back for you


----------



## claire99991

its feeling better now i took painkillers and went shopping think i just needed to get walking around, omg just went to tesco i think im the only person in the world who isnt preg or doesnt have a new baby, it must be that time of year!


----------



## claire99991

question how do i get to put a link in my signiture for my diary that i have just started today :) x


----------



## snugglebot

with not spaces in front of url - otherwise it would hide in my post and show up as a link:
[ url=https://yourjournalswebaddresshere] Claire's Journal (or whatever text you want 
[ /url]


----------



## cazd

snugglebot said:


> Here it is!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/91086-snugglebots-not-so-secret-diary-19.html#post1726095

Well no excuses for my language but Bloody Hell Snug!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
WELL DONE THAT GIRL xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks! I feel really weird right now... kind like I have been awake all night after a great party and can't sleep...

If this beanie sticks, my life is seriously going to change...forever... I am not sure I have ever made such a big step in one go before.... but I don't want to let my thoughts go there just yet....


----------



## claire99991

snuggle having a baby is the best thing in the world and the only thing you need to feel is excitment! you will love it xxx


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: I think it will start to sink in once my baby nephew comes on Wednesday.


----------



## claire99991

yes u can get sum practice in x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Sorry girls I haven't been on all day...and on a very very exciting day too!

I was in a hurry earlier to get ready to go to Belfast to see mum. I normally don't get home until 10.30pm but when I got home DH was on the computer...:hissy:...I told him about you Snuggle and he was like "do you want to use the computer to congratulate her" but since he doesn't use the computer that often I told him it could wait. 

Anyway enough of my waffle...my goodness I just can't believe it..but I can because we all knew Snug was pg. I am just sooooooo excited for you hun. It just goes to show you what "not trying so hard" does. :laugh2: Oh and frozen opks and travelling around the world! :rofl: 

Can I ask that you don't take your Chart link out of your sig? I always find that that helps us ttc'ers who chart...give us some PMA you know what I mean?

Well, I'm out...spotting has come a little heavier today and I have my fingers crossed that full flow comes tomorrow so I know were I am. DH says today that if we are not successful this month he is going to ask for a SA but I would prefer him to go about that lump on his *cough*. Its still there girls and he is still sore when its *cough* but he says its getting better...or he is just saying that to not worry me because I am worried. I would prefer him to go and see about that sooner rather than later. 

claire...alas you are doing a journal. :rofl: 

Oh if you want to close this thread off go ahead don't think we are waiting on anyone else. 

Hey snug don't go too far on us just yet...we will miss you when you go to 1st tri hun.


----------



## claire99991

i agree snuggle keep checking in on us xx

Irish i deffo think your OH should check out that lump with the docs, if he is anything like my bloke getting him to the docs is easier said than done bribe him! ha!

Yes eventually doing a journal...think its about time haha

ok then c u in the xmas thread i think this one is done and dusted x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hopping on over.....


----------



## snugglebot

Ah Irish, thanks for the congrats. 

As happy as I am about the bfp, I am very sad none of you are joining me this month but I hope that just means you all will be joining me in a few short weeks. I do appreciate the congrats but know how tough it is to see another's bfp when your cycle has just ended. I have gone through that alot this past year myself.

My heart breaks that I was the only one to get a bfp. I hope next month is very different, and if you don't mind I will be stalking all your journals and threads. So I am going to do a quick post of hello to your new cycle buddies thread so that I am subscribed and keep updated. Plus I plan on staying tuned to all your journals.

I won't take my chart out of my siggy because I think I will keep temping until 8 or 9 weeks and I don't mind sharing that info (I stalk Verstirse preggo chart). 

It will help me keep track of my munchkin and hopefully give warning of miscarriage (doom and gloom I know) but at least this way if I get spotting I might be able to tell if I should worry or not.


----------



## snugglebot

see ya on the other side very soon!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh while you are still here...can I ask a few tmi questions about v temping? I'm changing this month to that. 

1. did you temp during AF?
2. how far have you do put it?
3. what do you clean it with? 

Sorry about that I just know that the way you take you temps. Oh and one more...do you believe in the legs in the air after bding? :rofl: Or is that just a waste of time?


----------



## Irish_eyes

God I am so nosy....:rofl:

Listen hun don't be feeling bad about being the only one get a bfp...it was you time and I am sure we will have ours too. But glad you'll stick around and keep you chart in your sig so I can obsess over it. :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

Irish_eyes said:


> Oh while you are still here...can I ask a few tmi questions about v temping? I'm changing this month to that.
> 
> 1. did you temp during AF?
> 2. how far have you do put it?
> 3. what do you clean it with?
> 
> Sorry about that I just know that the way you take you temps. Oh and one more...do you believe in the legs in the air after bding? :rofl: Or is that just a waste of time?

1) I did but it was pretty useless and not necessary
2) I put it in about a thumbsize away from the screen - maybe a bit too far to be honest but it was a half asleep thing so it just seemed to be the point I stopped
3) I bought a pretty pearl box of Platex "feminine wipes" - it had no markings on it, very discreet - which I had on the nightstand. I cleaned the thermometer every night by wiping it down quickly. After the box ran out, I just bought cheapie refill packages but kept the box.

4) I did not put my legs in the air - with sexual positions and post sex positions, I really think it doesn't make a ton of difference. At most I would lie in bed with my knees bent and maybe sneak some of the covers around my butt to prop it a tiny bit but actually found if I lied on my side less spermy would escape - not sure why.


----------

